# The start of my new life



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Walter is a pretty horse. Good luck with your animals!


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Walter is VERY beautiful! Congrats on your new place! I hear you on HOAs.

BTW, That is a lovely fencing job you have there! I'm in an area where there are some pretty ******* set ups... lol.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you Avna 

And thank you as well horseluvr2524! I spent a long time trying to get this fencing put up so I appreciate the comments  Before Walter came home I wanted to make sure he had a safe area to explore in. Preventing injuries is good when you can lol! 

Today has been a great day. It is day 2 of Walter being home, and his first FULL day being home. I decided to try out a rope halter on him. I was using a nylon halter, but with his bad walking manners I thought I should bump it up a notch, and I had GREAT success with it. He is so much more respectful on the ground now, in just one day and one small session of a rope halter. We are still working on his ground manners but I have plenty of time for that!

Today I released him to a larger area instead of his shelter paddock, and he got to graze and feel the larger area. Then when I felt he was ready, I put his rope halter on and walked him around the front of the house where all the good grass and open space is. (Most of my 2.5 acres is in the front) I walked him around first with the halter and he was VERY interested! Especially when people drove past lol. Then I took the halter off and let him go. Of course Walter being Walter he doesn't move a lot very quickly lol. He just kind of ate grass here and there but he seems the most happy sticking close to the minis. I really wish my property was big enough for another full size horse because I really think he would benefit from having a full size equine companion. But maybe in the future.. 

Anyways Walter has been free to roam the property for a few hours now. Once it starts getting dark I'm going to put him back in his shelter paddock. I want to get a routine down with him. Tomorrow I'm going to worm him and give him a nice long grooming. This is all still very new to him so I want to give him ample time to adjust. He's only had two owners his whole life (With me being the third.) But he is such a good boy. Gave him an apple today which he loved, as I didn't know if he liked them. That's pretty much all that happened today. Looking forward to tommorrow!

(It looks like the picture is cut off near his feet but that's actually my porch lol it's very bright in the sunlight)


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

This will be a fun adventure to follow! Congrats on getting Walter home. 

I hope to one day have my horse home, but for now boarding works for us since I travel a lot for work.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Walter is beautiful. Enjoy your new place.


----------



## Dwarf (Jun 26, 2014)

Just want to second how pretty Walter is! I love his cute little spots.  I'd love to see some pictures of your minis too!

I've always been most comfortable and happy living in the country as well, I'm glad you were able find your 'little slice of heaven'!  Out of curiosity though, what does HOA mean?


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Everything looks great! And you look and sound happy.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

I appreciate the comments, guys  And thanks to everyone! @Dwarf - HOA means homeowner's association. It's typically in suburban neighborhoods where you pay "dues" every year which are supposed to go towards things in the neighborhood. But in being a part of that, comes MANY rules and stipulations. Every HOA is different, but the most recent one I dealt with was VERY strict. You could not do a single thing without contacting them, on your own property. They found ONE pile of dog poop in my yard and told me if I don't clean it they will charge me $100 for every pile they find. It was a horrible environment. 

Today was quite interesting for Mr. Walter and I! I learned some things about him that make me interested for the future. He is responding very well to nose/face pressure. I got to see just how light and responsive he can be with just the smallest amounts of pressure. What a smart and willing boy he is. It makes me glad because I've been considering trying him in a hackamore, but was unsure how that would go considering he can pushy on the ground. But I think it will definitely be a possibility in the future. 

He also got to meet my neighbors horses today. That was...interesting, lol. My neighbor has two sorrel geldings. One appears to be quite old, but that one was clearly the dominant one. Walter trotted a few circles, clearly trying to show off, and he completely stood his ground to the other horse challenging him. I believe Walter came out above them, but it was through a fence line so it could have gone differently if there was no fence. After the two geldings walked away, Walter finally walked away too and they were done. I gave him a nice long grooming session today which he seemed to really enjoy and need. I've started the process of breaking his pawing habit and his impatience. He's getting the clue. I think he would like me to think he's dumb and doesn't understand things but he absolutely does, haha. If you don't make him try he will just act like he can't. I just love this boy  

Also since pictures of my minis were requested, here I am delivering 

This is little Winnie, after she got clipped recently. She is just a doll! Winston looks absolutely crazy right now because he wouldn't tolerate a full clipping so he still has streaks of winter coat. When I had my vet come out a few days ago, I had him look at their skin because they kept biting and itching it, and he told me they both have mange so I'll be treating that as soon as I get the medicine. Other then that he says they look good, and he also confirmed that Winnie does indeed appear around 10 years old but that Winston could be anywhere from 1-5, so I'm not sure about him. I also had him take some blood from Winnie for a pregnancy test, because I want to know 100% if she is or if she isn't.


----------



## Lisabaltic (Dec 26, 2015)

Wonderful! What is a HOA?


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

@Lisabaltic - I explained the HOA in my previous post ^^ Just glad to be far away from the wrath of HOA's lol

Today started off kind of frustrating. Walter was being extremely impatient and disrespectful, and he was "spooking" at some stuff. He pawed a deep hole in the ground which I had to fill. I just had to keep in mind he's only been home like, 3 days. A complete environment and lifestyle change, so it will take him some time to settle in, however, towards the end of the evening I saw my good old boy back. I finally got my saddle over and all my other tack and decided to tack him up. ALSO, Walter's previous owner said they use a myler bit on him, and so that's what I had used, but to be honest I wasn't a fan of how he worked in it. 

A while ago I read a thread on here about bits, and someone with an icon of a black and white paint horse (I'm sorry I don't remember their username, maybe airesdraftymum?) And she mentioned this bit: Western SS Low Port Futurity Bit - Statelinetack.com And I decided to give it a shot with Walter. WOW! I LOVE it on him!! I truly think he likes it more than his old one. I didn't actually ride him today, just tacked him up and practiced groundwork. But he was very responsive with his new bit. By the end of our short session he had his head low and was licking his lips. I had him yielding his hind quarters with just my body language. He is not as great yielding his forequarters but one step at a time lol. I was very pleased to end this day on a good note with him. 

Tomorrow I'm going to watch the Extreme Mustang makeover in Jacksonville with my dad, so that will be exciting!


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm thoroughly enjoying reading about your journey! Thank you for sharing it with all of us. 

Walter was the name of my beloved cat as a twenty-35 year old and I adore the name, not to mention that your Walter is a beautiful horse. I love horses with colors and markings! 

You sound to be quite an adept horse person, and I can only imagine what a wonderful journey you'll continue to have with your three; especially given the freedom your new home affords you all! 

Continuing to follow...

P.s. I've never been very open to the idea of minis, not being overly keen on the notion of hooves to maintain, teeth to float, vet bills that can accumulate, and training to complete without the ability to ride...other than using them to help others in a therapy setting, which I do feel is extremely valuable, I've always thought owning them world be a lot of care and worry with scant reward. However, I feel that the way you write about yours may just open my eyes to the blessings which so many people find in caring for ands loving minis! Thank you for that.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Glad you found a bit that your horse likes better. They really do have preferences.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

@Back2Horseback - Aww well I'm glad! And thank you, Walter is my special boy  I was originally going to change his name, but I took too long and his name grew on me so I guess he's Walter forever now, lol. 

I can definitely see why people wouldn't want to have mini's when you can't ride them or do as much with them as a fullsize horse, but maybe if I explain some reasons why I personally like having them, it could help shed some light on the other side? 

For me, I live on a 2.5 acre farm with 2 (soon to be 3) dogs, 6 snakes, 20+ tarantulas, 4 chickens, 2 miniature ponies, and 1 horse. I live alone, and so I am 100% responsible for every single animals needs and care. Now my minis got home about half a month before Walter came home. In my opinion, taking care of the minis was very easy for me! I had a great routine down. I would pick manure every day or every other day if I was particularly tired. They would get fed when I woke up and then again before it got dark. I refilled their water twice a day since I still don't have a trough. Then in between I would work on gaining their trust, etc. It was really nice and easy! Then I brought Walter home and it was a huge difference. Taking care of a full size horse is MUCH harder. Their poop piles are twice as big and just as numerous. They are much bigger animals in general and are more easily able to hurt you if anything happened. They eat more, they drink more, and because of their size you need to make sure they are well trained and respectful or else you will have a dangerous animal on your hands, so it's near constant reinforcing of positive behaviors. I'm able to be a lot more lax around the ponies for many reasons, but a lot of it is their size. Yes they can still hurt me, but not near to the amount that Walter could hurt me. My workload increased exponentially when Walter came home. In my eyes, it is 100% worth it and have always known it would be like that, but I think some people are blinded by how much they'd love to just look out their window and see their horse. Not thinking about how much care & dedication it takes to have them at your house 24/7/365. 

So what I'm trying to get at is, the ponies relax me when I need it. They are so laid-back and I can just go in their run-in, relax, and scratch them, groom them, kiss them, etc. I have always loved taking care of animals, it's never been a chore for me. Grooming, worming, feeding, etc, the ponies is fun for me. And it's a lot easier than with Walter. Also, with my particular ponies, seeing them completely untrusting of people in the beginning to willingly coming over to me for scratches and love, and little by little every day allowing me into their world, it's SO rewarding. Knowing that I'm able to give them the life they deserve is really all I need to be happy and keep me going. I guess you could say, the minis elevate my mental health, and I don't care if they never do anything but that. Now, horses are ridiculously expensive so it's certainly not feasible for everyone to have 3 hooves to trim, 3 teeths to float, 3x the cost of everything, but it's worth it to me, and I'm able to so I do. Perhaps my explanation doesn't resonate with some people, but it's just my experience 


On another note, I rode Walter today for the first time at the new house!! I know it hasn't been very long since he got home, but he's settling in so well to our routine I thought he was ready! It started off a little rocky, you all might know how lazy he is, so he was difficult in the beginning, but once he knew I meant business he straightened is act up and I left it on a great note! I'm sticking to riding in the back for now until I feel him out then I'll probably ride him in all the room up front. He earned his carrot today, I think  Here's a little snapshot I took (He did GREAT riding next to the mini's pen, his ears were on me the whole time and not the minis.)










What do you guys think about this sweat pattern? Does it look even to you? (The bright spots near his spine are reflections of the sun through the trees) it looked pretty even in real life. I do want to get a different pad though as this one makes him really hot, I want to get a 100% wool one.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Kind of hard to see with the reflections. But looks like fun riding. And people around here love minis. They do have their niches, some are pets, some are driven, some are show horses.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Walter colicked tonight. I'm very glad I am an online college student so that I can observe my horses most of the day. I saw him in the backyard laying down and rolling, which he loves to do so I didn't think much of it. Until he did it two more times and I knew something was up. I went out and he was hot and breathing slightly hard. I listened to his stomach and heard barely anything (He normally has loud good gut sounds) I took him to the water trough but he didn't drink. Offered him a treat which he normally looks for, wouldn't eat. Knew he was colicking so I called my vet (It was after hours but my vet is amazing and arrived in like 30 minutes) While I was waiting for the vet I kept him walking, 

Vet arrived, checked his gums and his stomach sounds. Took a sample of his fresh poo to see if there were large amounts of sand in it, there wasn't. Sedated him, and did the tube through the nose bit. Then sent a bunch of oil and water into him. Stuck his hand up his butt but couldn't find anything there either. Gave him a banamine shot, gave me banamine paste (Only to use if the vet says ok first, so it's just sitting in my kitchen in case I need it) and put Walter in his paddock with only water. Instructed me to feed bran mash tomorrow, a little at a time for a few days slowly increasing it and then eventually giving small amounts of his regular grain and grass as well. 

I checked on Walter a few minutes ago and he appears to be alright. Just need him to make it through the night now. Very scary evening  Came out of nowhere, he was fine this morning.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Scary! Sending you and Walter good thoughts.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you egrogan, it was definitely scary  But it's been two days and Walter is recovering so well!! He was very happy to be able to go out to graze again today lol. I wish I knew what caused his colic but with there being so many different possible reasons you never really know. On an unrelated note I adopted a cat today  Everything is going good on the farm again. It rained ALL day yesterday so that was really needed and I finally got to see how my property looks when it has heavy heavy rain. THERE WAS NO MUD OR FLOODING!! I couldn't believe it. Whoever setup this property did it right. All the puddles and such that were collecting during the heavy rain were totally gone the next day. Really happy about that, because since the horses are making dirt go everywhere I expected a lot of mud


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow...I just typed my entire reply and then it was gone. I want to cry -_- Here it goes again:

It's been quite a long time since I last posted. Long story short, I moved again. But this house I'm at now was truly one of the best decisions I've ever made. It's unfortunately away from my family, and in a brand new town, but I absolutely adore it. It's very horse friendly too, there's even an equestrian center right near my house! Also it has 5 acres, AND a barn. Never had a barn before and now I don't know if I could live without one. My horses love it here too! 










Now for Walter, since this is really who this thread is about! Well I basically haven't ridden him since I last posted here. I didn't feel very good about myself, and my anxiety (for other reasons) was really high and preventing me from doing almost everything. This new property though has done a complete 180 for me. Walter, also, had a big hoof in that. Not just for myself, but mostly for Walter, I've put all of my effort now into losing weight and becoming more healthy and fit! One of the reasons I didn't ever want to ride him is that I simply felt too big on him. He never ACTED like I was too big for him (He always stood perfectly still for me to mount, and never braced when I mounted) but I still felt like that. Because of that, he was basically a pasture puff for the whole time and now he's fat and out of shape. HOWEVER, we are BOTH now working towards getting in shape! I've already lost almost 15 pounds, with no chance of stopping now!

Because he was so out of shape, I started with lightly lunging him. Something I love about Walter is that he's very obvious when he communicates with you. He makes it very clear what he's thinking, and after some trial and error, I feel like HE taught ME how to lunge him correctly. It was rough at first, as he is so particular, but he is much more pleased with the way I lunge him, and it makes me happy that I'm able to read him so well. I then started lunging him until he worked up a sweat, and decided that it was just time to ride. What better way for us both to exercise than to ride? But don't worry, his health is ALWAYS my number one concern, and I do not ride him hard or long since we are both out of shape. Due to my anxiety, I've taken to riding him at night. It completely alleviates my anxiety because nobody can see me (Don't worry I wear a head lamp), and when I'm calm, Walter is calm. 










When I started actually riding him for real, I quickly realized we were not in tune. I decided to go back to the basics with him (And when I say basics, I really mean the very beginning), because I think he was trained in a way I don't ride. I think that someone trained him heavily in Parelli methods, and no offense to Parelli people, but it's not something I do. So that's why I've decided to start over with him, in essence. I'm teaching him what my body movements mean. I'm getting him in tune with me, and I feel like we are really becoming more in sync now. Tonight was one of his best rides yet! I am so proud of him. I would also like to say that he has completely changed his ground manners. If you remember, he was SO incredibly pushy and disrespectful on the ground. He literally physically pushed me out of the way once with his body. Now? He's a model citizen. I never backed down ONCE with him. He has one of the most stubborn and smart minds I've ever met in a horse, and it took a very long time of consistency, but I couldn't be happier with his ground manners now. He never tries to eat grass when I am leading him, he yields to me completely, he doesn't get crazy over his grain anymore, doesn't whack me with his head, etc. I guess because I wasn't riding him, it gave me time to constantly improve his ground manners, and I really can't believe how much better he is. Hard work really pays off.

All in all Walter and I become more in tune to each other each day. I have big plans for us, and I can't wait to spend every day with him. We also teamed up with a wonderful new farrier (He has a crack in his hoof we are working on). 

I can't even list all the good things Walter has done for my life. I am no longer sedentary, thanks to him. I'm moving more than I ever have in my adult life, seriously. I feel so great, my healthy eating gives me so much energy now, my weight that keeps going down is making moving and bending and lifting so much easier, my life is improving in so many ways it's almost ridiculous lol I'll never be able to repay Walter for what he's done for me. He is always my inspiration to keep going. Once I've lost enough weight to where I feel comfortable riding in front of people again, I am thinking about possibly adding a second horse to the family. It took years to find Walter, so it's not going to be a quick process by any means, but I am thinking about it. Walter would love to have a friend as well. I'll be honest, I'm kind of dreaming about a saddle trained BLM mustang. But that's just a dream for now  

As far as property updates go, my dogs keep running under my fence into my neighbors crop field, and the dirt road next to my house. So I've begun putting up a wire barrier to stop that. It is a very tedious process and it's going to take me forever to do the whole perimeter, but it feels so good to do something like this with my own hands. I've always been the person to hire someone else to do things for me, I can't tell you how good it feels to do this myself, and it really makes me feel pride in myself and my property! It may not look the greatest but I'M doing it! 










This was a long update lol Sorry about that. All in all, I am so excited for the future. Goodbye for now, from Walter and I!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

nice journal. when I know I am going to write a long post, I write it in Word, then just copy and paste it into the forum. that way I don't risk losing it.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I just came across your journal and wanted to comment. 

I hear you about hoa's. I have never lived in that environment and have never wanted to. For me the cons would far out weigh the pros. I live in a historic district and can be a pain. Thankfully they are not that strict here (Yet). Gotta get out before they change their minds LOL.

Like you, I dream to have my own property where I can have my horses with me. Depending on other people to take care of your animals the way you want them taken care of is rough. I don't find caring for them very hard to do because I enjoy it but when other people get into the mix it can get a little convoluted. Example: I don't think horses need hard feed unless they need hard feed. The owner of the place I'm at now feels like if she doesn't feed hard feed she's not feeding her horses even though they are eating grass and mixed hay all day long. Also, finding empty water troughs ticks me off too. So, basically, I pay someone to take care of my horses and feel like I have to be there all the time to do it myself. I would be way happier to go out my back door and do my own thing.

I wouldn't worry too much about what other people think about you and your riding. There is a saying that goes like this. People in their twenties worry about what others think about them. When people get to their forties they stop caring what others think about them. When people get to their sixties they realize that no one was thinking about them at all.

Walter is a really pretty horse and he looks great. You seem to be doing a great job caring for him. I glad to hear that he's behaving for you. How are the mini's liking their new place?


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

@LoriF Hi! Thanks for the reply  I can very safely say I will never go back to living with an HOA. I hate strict rules and regulations lol

I completely get what you mean, it can be very frustrating to not be able to care for them the way you want to. I feel extremely blessed that I'm able to keep them at home, and I really hope that will be a reality for you too in the future! I'm learning all about pasture management now too, and like you, I find horse/farm work not a chore, but fun and fulfilling. I like dragging the pastures, fixing the fencing, stocking the hay, etc. I actually wish I could be out there more than I already am! But I feel bad that my dogs can't be with me, so I'm working as hard as I can to get the wire on the fence up so they can free roam outside with me. 

Haha, I have never heard that saying before but it makes sense. When I worked at walmart a few years ago, the older people (60's+) were honestly some of the happiest care-free people I ever talked to. They just loved living their life, so I think there's truth in what you're saying. Unfortunately my anxiety has always had a hold on me, but I am working on it  

Thank you very much! I need to bathe him soon, but he always rolls right after! D: 

I didn't even update on the minis!!! Oh gosh lol. The minis are always loving the new place! Their pasture is twice the size (It's also a dirt lot already, because the previous homeowners had a mini donkey, so it's perfectly set up for the minis!) They have always been too chubby from their grass intake, so they are mostly only on the dirt lot now with occasional hand grazing, and they have controlled diets. No grain, and small amounts of hay. They really don't need much to balloon up lol

Something else that's very exciting about the minis, is that I'm going to start teaching them to drive. Horses of all kinds do best when they have a job, and I hate the minis just standing around all day looking like lumps on a log lol. So I've bought some starter equipment such as a surcingle, side reins, etc, and the first step is just teaching them how to lunge since I don't know if they've ever been taught. It will be a fun side project for me. They are already getting better each day with basic regular handling. Winston stands perfectly still for the farrier now, he lets me halter him, groom him, etc. He's a lovebug. Winnie is still not as trusting, but she is much much older than him, and could have had many more bad experiences than he ever did. I will never give up on her, though. I CAN halter her, but I'd like to get her to the point that Winston's at, where she /wants/ to be haltered. I'm actually going to start the drive training with Winnie first, because I think that Winston is still to young to do actual work yet. The vet estimated him between 1-5 years old, but probably the closest to 2 years.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

I have been making sure I do /something/ with Walter each day. Whether that be riding, lunging, groundwork, or even just grooming and hanging out. He likes to supervise me when I work on the fence. He's learning more every time I work with him. He's always been super good at yielding his hindquarters, but I can now yield his hindquarters while I'm standing behind him (a safe distance) which was very interesting! He's so smart and he really does try. He's lazy but I'm ok with that as long as he tries. 

I've been working on his reaction times as they were pretty pitiful before. I believe he was ridden by people that just went straight to kicking, etc. Truth is, he's an incredibly responsive boy if you just give him a chance. I was riding him bareback last night and all I had to do was super lightly touch my foot to his sides to make him walk on. I think he might even do it someday without leg, just by my body. The more forward gaits like trotting and cantering take more of an effort according to him. He pretty much disregarded my clucks before, but he's starting to respect them, and he's being really good at picking up the trot and once I get working with him for like 10 mins, he's good about the kiss to canter as well. I didn't much like the way he was holding himself while he was trotting tonight, but my goal for today was getting him to trot the FIRST time I asked him, instead of the third of fourth, and we did achieve that and that's where I ended the lunge lesson today. 

I also worked more on the wire fencing, I've got almost the whole back side part done. Did 100ft of fence today, and there's still SO MUCH MORE. But little by little it's getting done. The mosquitos were really bad tonight though so I didn't lunge him that long. I've ordered a new english saddle that I can't wait to get in. I've been riding him western or bareback this whole time, but even though he's a cow pony, I want to english-ify him lol. Hopefully the saddle fits him.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

I worked with Winnie today. I really haven't done much at all with the ponies in a long time. When they first arrived from texas, I spent a very long time getting them comfortable with my presence, letting me touch them, picking their feet up, grooming them, haltering them, standing for the farrier, etc. But besides those basics they've really just been pasture puffs. (Dirt pasture puffs now since they are fat lol) 

Winnie is my older mare, she's estimated around 10 years old. She's definitely got that mare attitude and she has always been less trusting than young Winston. But there are times when she interacts with me that I see her very comfortable and that makes me happy. The first issue I worked on with her was haltering. I think the problem I had was that she was always in a large space when I wanted to get the halter on. This time, I threw some hay in her stall and then shut the door behind her so now she only had a 12x12 space to evade me. Somehow...maybe because she knew there was nowhere to go, she was very receptive to the halter. Whenever she would turn away from it, I would bring it closer to her, and when she would face me and look, I took it away. Every time I interact with her I teach her the idea of pressure and release, because as you guys know that's really the foundation of horse training. This eventually led to her putting her own nose in the halter, which was incredible. I eventually put the halter on, then took it right back off. Did that another time and off we went.

I took her out for a few minutes of hand grazing. She is really bad about diving for grass constantly when we walk. So I taught her that when I drop the lead rope on the ground (But still with me holding it) she is allowed to eat grass. But when I go to pick up the slack in the lead rope, she has to lift her head. She catches on pretty good, and I would say after maybe 10 times of doing that, she understood. I walked her all over my property, and practiced yielding her hindquarters which she's pretty good at but could use some work. She's still not used to walking next to people properly. I also trotted her as I jogged beside her. 

The other main thing I did was bathe her. Well, I bathed some of her. I didn't want to do TOO many things with her, but she was very dirty on her left side, so I wanted to see how she would bathe. I've never bathed her since I've owned her, whoops. She took is surprisingly well. She wasn't sure at first about the hose, so I lowered the water pressure and that made her more comfortable. After she was done bathing, I hand grazed her for a few more minutes, and put her back in the pasture. She did so so good today, I was quite proud of her. Her tail is so long now it's past the floor so I think I'm going to cut it.

I'm going to ride Walter tonight and practice some things, but I'm giving him saturdays and sundays off. He's went from 0 days of work a week to 5. Do you guys think that's too drastic? I mean I don't work him into the ground, but how many days of work do you think is reasonable? Don't want to make him sore of lame or anything.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Forgot to post pics lol Here's Winnie be hand grazed










And Walter being a prissy baby because I took Winnie out instead of him lol


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Just had a great ride!! Amazing, actually. I felt so good, relaxed, in control, HAPPY. I think this is the first time I've actually "enjoyed" our ride! You know that last time I ever properly rode, with like a trainer, was when I was 13. That was 10 YEARS ago. When I sold my horse back then at 13, I didn't even get on a horse again until I was 18 when I leased a super cute appaloosa mare. I then leased a few more horses over the years. Then of course this year I bought Walter. The first horse I ever bought myself. Even then I was just doing it all myself all those years. Luckily I still retain most of my knowledge, but the actual physical part of riding horses my body had to get used to again. As well as the mental aspect.

I've never had anxiety with horses until I didn't ride for 10 years. Then all of a sudden I was scared to mount, I was anxious in the saddle, and I was scared to dismount. I'm so glad that I bought Walter because he is the perfect horse for someone with high anxiety. He is a calm horse with more woah than go, which is what I prefer. When I tested him out, I specifically tested his woah the most. He rarely spooks and when he does he takes maybe a few steps and then forgets about it. The last horse I owned would spook at just about anything and also was a bolter, but as a 13 year old it didn't bother me. Now I don't want to ride bolters. I want my slow paint lol 

Anywho... I've come quite a way recently. Tonight, I only hesitated ONCE getting into the saddle. Walter is the perfect gentleman and always stands still for me. Even when I first bought him and hesitated 10 times trying to mentally get myself in the saddle, he stood there and waited for me. Some days I couldn't even get in the saddle. I'd tack him up, bring him to the arena, try and get on and just couldn't. He really was and is the perfect horse for me. 

But the more I force myself into that saddle and ride him, the easier it becomes. And I only hesitated once this time. I'm proud of myself, and I don't say that often lol.

Also, I've mainly been riding him in the back near the barn, but tonight because he was listening so well, I took him for a little wander around the property! We went near my garage, near the front gate, on the sides of the house. He really enjoyed it and so do I! He was listening super well, responding to my hands and legs. He also was quicker to react to my cues. Remember how I said he's lazy? Well, I think my re-training of his cues is really helping. He is starting to respond to very light cues, even to walk on, which is just fantastic. 

He was being a little of a butt when I got near the barn, as he kept trying to go into it, so I made him do some tight circles right next to the barn, then when he was refocused I walked him away from the barn, farther into the pasture, and then dismounted. I always try to end it on a good note! It was a really great night


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Walter is such a treasure. I met my back neighbors today finally. They have two kids, and two of the kids cousins that are staying with them. The oldest was 12 and I'd say the youngest was probably 5 or 6. Walter gave all of them a nice ride today! He was such a well behaved boy, and the kids loved him. I put my western saddle on him, no bridle of course, and hooked some "reins" to the halter, and I held the lead rope while we walked around a bit. All four kids got a turn, and I even got to teach them a lot about horses today!

I got more fencing done as well, 100ft today. I have two more 100ft rolls, gonna need way more though. I don't think I'm going to ride him today, but at least he got to experience some children and get a little exercise lol Once I get my english saddle in I'll probably be riding more. I have so much on my plate right now, but I'm trying to make everything work. So proud of my boy.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Decided to ride Walter tonight, really felt excited about it. Didn't even hesitate to get in the saddle, just really wanted to ride! We did some walking and trotting. I've discovered he has a very pleasant slow western jog, and a nice faster english trot. His trot is really smooth and lovely to ride. I also didn't even have to convince him to pick up the trot, he willingly went into the trot the first time I asked. I think he's enjoying being worked more often now! Plus I have been figuring out the best thing as far as food and supplements, and I think they are really doing wonders for him. One particular thing is I've added oats into his diet. Whoever said oats make horses "hot" hasn't met Walter lol. Also he is definitely losing weight now thankfully, he's still fat and has pudge in places he shouldn't, and he really needs to build his topline back, but it's a work in progress.

Along with walking and trotting, we worked some more on changing directions and for some reason he doesn't like going to a certain part of my property. Really not sure why, he is fine going everywhere but that side. He always fights me to not go over there, but I make him do it every time. Maybe he thinks there's something scary over there, I don't know, lol. He's extremely good with yielding and turning, I'd say he's too good as just the slightest touch of leg and he swings to the side. 

Oh also I decided not to ride him with a bit tonight. I've tried four different bits with him so far, and he hates all of them. So I clipped some reins to his rope halter and that seemed to work well for us. I think he was a lot happier that way, which is fine with me. I'm happy riding with bits or without, whatever works best for the horse. 

Anywho here's a pic from tonight. It's probably the lowest quality picture ever taken in 2016 ****. But I don't have anyone to film/take pics so I had to prop this up on the barn railing. Also I know I'm fat, but my gelding is super stocky and I don't work him that hard. I'm also losing weight. 15 pounds down so far.


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

Don't worry so much about your weight honestly- from that picture you look very small on him! Congratulations on your weight loss and stick to it. I'm loving hearing about your adventures


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

falling said:


> Don't worry so much about your weight honestly- from that picture you look very small on him! Congratulations on your weight loss and stick to it. I'm loving hearing about your adventures


Thank you so much for the kind words, I really appreciate it  I've been trying so hard to be healthier and more active, and I'm so pleased with how I'm doing!


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Walter did not want to work today that's for sure. He was being a butt in the beginning of our ride but he was listening much better towards the end of it. He was cranky because I didn't let him ride in the front, instead I took him in the left pasture and in the back. 

Also, I rode him in an s hackamore tonight. He's been such a good sport with all this stuff I've been trying on him lol. He's honestly good in everything I've tried, but he seems to do the best in the s hackamore or his rope halter. Also I saw a thread a while back where someone mentioned these reins: RJ Round Yacht Rope Trail Reins Brass 10'

And I had bought them and used them tonight for the first time and I absolutely loved them. The length is perfect, the thickness is perfect, the weight is perfect, I love it so much! It makes it super easy to have soft hands when riding in the hackamore. 

Anywho we did more trotting today than ever before, I'm making the rides slightly more of a workout now. He picks up the trot very well. He was being more lazy tonight than other nights, but I was pleased with where we ended it. I'm also getting so confident in mounting and dismounting. I think that my body is starting to remember the physicality of horseback riding. Things will only get easier the more I work with him.


My western saddle appears to fit him extremely well, too. His sweat stain was so even, no random dry spots. I really hope my english saddle that's coming in will fit him as well! I've already got the irons and stirrup leathers, saddle pad, just need the saddle!!

So I think I will stick with my schedule of Monday - Friday he gets worked somehow (Either riding, lunging, pony rides, etc) and then saturday and sunday are his rest days. 

OH GOSH I almost forgot. HE ONLY HAS THRUSH IN ONE FOOT NOW! (The stubborn foot). Being in FL thrush is a constant issue here, but his feet are looking freaking amazing, just have to keep working on that last thrushy foot. I love my new farrier. I wish he wasn't so old because I don't think I'll ever find one as good as him when he retires  


-----

Now for property updates, I didn't get any fencing done today. I've done 250ft of fence so far, I just have to find time to get out there and do it. Maybe that will be my mission tomorrow. 100ft of fence.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm capable of more than I give myself credit for. I just did 200ft of fence in about an hour. I feel amazing, tired, but amazing. I'm confident I can eventually get this fencing done and my dogs can enjoy the rest of my property without escaping and getting hit by cars (Oh the joy of living on a main road.) I threw Walter and the ponies some hay while I worked. The ponies are so fuzzy right now. If the rest of my day allows, I'm going to head to buy some more wire (I ran out) and do even more today. I'm not doing the entire perimeter as I originally planned, and the reason for this is...I don't know. I'm just kind of putting the wire where I think it will work and if I end up using more wire than originally planned then whatever. Just gonna do it until it's done! Hopefully I won't be too tired to ride my boy later tonight. Maybe I'll just hop on quick for a bareback ride


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

I feel like tonight was when everything "clicked" !! Walter really showed me how responsive he was tonight. To get him to pick up the trot I really just clucked twice, *touched* my shins to his sides and said trot, and he immediately went into it. Oh my goodness. This is the exact same horse that you could kick until your legs fell off and he'd just walk along acting like a lump on a log. I just knew that if I showed him I will NOT immediately kick him into work, he would respond, and I was right. All it took was patience and re-starting his cues to get him to where he is. He's becoming the horse I dreamed he would be <3 

I also just love his personality. He makes me laugh all the time. He likes to stick his head straight into the bushes! He especially likes to lift his head up so the palm fronds brush across his face. Can't help but have a good laugh with him. And also for the 90% of the reason I bought him, I swear this horse spooks at almost nothing. Man...my last horse that I actually owned would spook at literally anything ever. I never wanted to go back to that, constantly being on edge when riding her. Walter.. he just is curious about everything. Even at night time when his sight is diminished (Though I do have my head lamp on when riding or else I wouldn't be able to see) he doesn't even get scared when dogs or cats come sprinting past him. I don't know if he's just naturally like that or if his previous owners desensitized the hell out of him, but I love it. He didn't even pull his "veering back to the barn" act tonight. 

My English saddle came in today! It is absolutely lovely. Unfortunately the girth I bought didn't fit my pudgy boy, so I'll have to go out soon and get a larger one. I really like the first impression of the saddle, it's a Kincade all purpose. I oiled it tonight so hopefully when I'm ready to use it it'll be nice and supple for when I break it in. Walter was interested when I broke out that English saddle, he hasn't seen one in a while haha.

I didn't end up getting more wire today so hopefully I'll do it tomorrow. I want to spend more time doing things at the barn and I feel so bad that my dogs can't be with me until I get that wire up, so for saturday and sunday, after school that is, getting that wire up is my number 1 priority. 

Also....I'm thinking of having a wash rack built in the future. I really don't like bathing them on grass....I want a concrete pad. Wonder who you can hire to do something like that? I don't think I could do that myself..


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

I have a queestion for all the horse forum people out there. Do you guys believe it's better for a horse to have two days in a row off, or have their days off broken up throughout the week?

For example, Monday - Friday is work, Saturday/Sunday off, or would something like Mon work, Tues off, Wed, Thurs, Friday work, Saturday off, Sunday work, be better? OR does it not really matter? 

Also...something absolutely crazy and exciting is probably happening. But I won't say what just yet...


----------



## StephaniHren (Jan 7, 2016)

Uze said:


> And also for the 90% of the reason I bought him, I swear this horse spooks at almost nothing. Man...my last horse that I actually owned would spook at literally anything ever. I never wanted to go back to that, constantly being on edge when riding her.


Amen to this. That's why I bought my horse, too—he's not afraid of much, and when he is he telegraphs his spooks _way_ before they happen. Safe horses are the best horses, and I don't think that sort of personality is something that can be trained. Sure, you can minimize a horse's spookiness, but they're still flight animals, so when you get a good one who's not afraid of pretty much anything, you can bet that it's just part of their inherent character.



Uze said:


> I have a queestion for all the horse forum people out there. Do you guys believe it's better for a horse to have two days in a row off, or have their days off broken up throughout the week?


Broken up. The only time my horse gets two days in a row off is if he's incredibly sore/tired (hasn't happened yet) or I'm feeling a bit burnt out and I want to take a whole weekend for myself to spend time with my friends. When I get back, there's a 50/50 chance that he's either really excited to see me, or he's a wild child that has to careen around at mach 20 before I can catch him. NO THANK YOU.



Uze said:


> Also...something absolutely crazy and exciting is probably happening. But I won't say what just yet...


You tease. :smile:


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

StephaniHren said:


> Amen to this. That's why I bought my horse, too—he's not afraid of much, and when he is he telegraphs his spooks _way_ before they happen. Safe horses are the best horses, and I don't think that sort of personality is something that can be trained. Sure, you can minimize a horse's spookiness, but they're still flight animals, so when you get a good one who's not afraid of pretty much anything, you can bet that it's just part of their inherent character.


100% Yes!! Walter usually just spooks in place. How did I get so lucky? lol. I definitely agree that it's just the way they are, some horses are naturally more spooky than others. And I'm already a naturally anxious person, so sticking me on a nervous horse is a recipe for disaster. Walter is never phased by my anxiety, and that's a big reason why his owner thought he would be so good for me. Man...that's bringing back memories of when I first met him, hehe. It was in Jan and he still had his winter coat..he's getting that winter coat again, he gets such long fur on his fetlocks he looks part draft! 




StephaniHren said:


> Broken up. The only time my horse gets two days in a row off is if he's incredibly sore/tired (hasn't happened yet) or I'm feeling a bit burnt out and I want to take a whole weekend for myself to spend time with my friends. When I get back, there's a 50/50 chance that he's either really excited to see me, or he's a wild child that has to careen around at mach 20 before I can catch him. NO THANK YOU.


Haha!! Gosh look at the tail on that boy, so beautiful! My boy has moments like that too, so funny. And thank you for telling me how you work him, I was thinking he looked kind of bored today, and that maybe two days in a row of no work is maybe not the best for him. He broke into the hay stall today -_- Probably because he was bored, haha. 




StephaniHren said:


> You tease. :smile:


Hehe :twisted:


----------



## StephaniHren (Jan 7, 2016)

Uze said:


> 100% Yes!! Walter usually just spooks in place. How did I get so lucky? lol. I definitely agree that it's just the way they are, some horses are naturally more spooky than others. And I'm already a naturally anxious person, so sticking me on a nervous horse is a recipe for disaster. Walter is never phased by my anxiety, and that's a big reason why his owner thought he would be so good for me.


This sounds so familiar! My guy has exactly two moves, he either spooks in place or he there's a big build up/warning and then he spins around and runs away (but like I said he telegraphs way ahead of time and is very smooth/not frantic about the whole process, so it's always very easy to sit because it's not sudden like a true spin and spook). And I'm a somewhat anxious rider, too, so I can't do nervous horses. I can do bull-headed, rude, stubborn, etc., but nervous horses always end up with me in tears about five minutes into the ride.



Uze said:


> Gosh look at the tail on that boy, so beautiful!


Thanks! You should post some videos, I'd love to see Walter in action.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

I mostly ride him at night and unfortunately video quality is just terrible at night. But I think within the next few months or so I will ride him during the day! (I'm still too self conscious to ride when people can see me during the day)

But here's a picture of my beautiful man today during some walk/trot/yield/back exercises  His body condition is getting better all the time with our new work schedule. And so is my body condition lol!!










I went out today and got a bigger girth so hopefully I can break in my new saddle tonight


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I've been away from the forum for a while, and have not been able to keep up with your journal. But as to your question about how best to ride your horse, I come from a different viewpoint because I live in California, and have always kept my horses in a corral in my back yard. It was not until I got on the internet that I became aware of how differently many people keep horses. Out here only rich people have pasture. I had never heard the term dry lot and did not know what it meant. 

Out here the main thrust of keeping horses is that you have to ride them. I can ride year round, and do so. So I have a lot of experience with how often to ride. It just boils down to how much or how little the horse can handle. With Walter I would suggest just doing what feels right, and let him tell you how much or how little he can handle.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh my god the girth doesn't fit -_- That's two girths now lol. Guess I'll return it and get another one. Someday I will break in this saddle!! 

Anywho I had a really nice day with Mr. Walter. He fell asleep while I was braiding his hair. He hates having his hair in braids but he was sweating underneath his mane so he's gonna have to deal with it for a bit. It was unusually hot today. He really loves spending time with humans. Our "relationship" is getting much tighter. He really listens to me now, and he follows me literally everywhere I go. He's still a naughty goof sometimes but he's a horse lol. Easy to correct and then have a good chuckle at him. 

I really need to get a leather hole puncher. I need to put the stirrups on my western saddle one notch higher but there's no more holes. The curse of having super short legs. I really like my western saddle but I hate when my stirrups are just a bit too long. Also I really can't get enough of his jog, it's so freaking nice. We trotted quite a bit today, he's so good at picking it up. I think once I start riding him during the day, I'm gonna find myself a buddy and take him outside my property. 

Because it was kind of hot tonight I hosed him off. He really doesn't like water sprayed on him, but he was sweaty. I love preparing his dinner and sometimes I'll just sit on my bench and be with him while he eats since he can't be with the ponies. I wish that soon I can spend more time with him, but I have so many things to take care of first. Selling properties, finishing school, etc. I'm gonna keep on keeping on though


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

whisperbaby22 said:


> I've been away from the forum for a while, and have not been able to keep up with your journal. But as to your question about how best to ride your horse, I come from a different viewpoint because I live in California, and have always kept my horses in a corral in my back yard. It was not until I got on the internet that I became aware of how differently many people keep horses. Out here only rich people have pasture. I had never heard the term dry lot and did not know what it meant.
> 
> Out here the main thrust of keeping horses is that you have to ride them. I can ride year round, and do so. So I have a lot of experience with how often to ride. It just boils down to how much or how little the horse can handle. With Walter I would suggest just doing what feels right, and let him tell you how much or how little he can handle.


Oh I didn't see your post! Thank you for the reply  I know someone that lives in Arizona that keeps her horses very much the same way that you do. There's just no grass there in Arizona, so the horses get ridden everyday and spend the rest of the time in corrals. Definitely very different!

I've decided on working him 5 days a week with 2 days of rest. This is seeming to work well for him, and for me, so unless something changes that's how it will be! He's getting more fit every day, really. More pep in his step, the more we ride lol


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Does this hackamore look like it's in the right position? I was told it should sit about where a noseband would sit, but want to make sure it's not too low or too high.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I like this noseband you have on it, because it is wide. I do not like (in general, sometimes it works for a particular horse) nosebands on mechanical hackamores that are to thin. Take a look at the skull of horse and you will see that there is a very thin bone structure where the hackamore puts pressure. 

As to where you have it, it looks fine. If Walter does not like it try lowering or raising it a bit to see if he likes it better.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

whisperbaby22 said:


> I like this noseband you have on it, because it is wide. I do not like (in general, sometimes it works for a particular horse) nosebands on mechanical hackamores that are to thin. Take a look at the skull of horse and you will see that there is a very thin bone structure where the hackamore puts pressure.
> 
> As to where you have it, it looks fine. If Walter does not like it try lowering or raising it a bit to see if he likes it better.


Yes, I was definitely particular about the noseband when I was looking for a hackamore to buy. I've been using this one the past few rides in the position of the picture and he's been doing very well!

I really appreciate the reply


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Walter had a chiropractor appointment today. The last time I actually owned a horse was about 10 years ago or so, and back then I'd never even heard of a chiro for horses. Nowadays it seems like everybody uses them. I still was a skeptic about it though. But since Walter went from no work to work, I figured it couldn't hurt to get him looked at. But I also know that a "bad" chiro can actually cause damage, so I took a long time finding one. I asked around and through my research I found the guy that is very well respected as a chiro. 

He came out today (He left like 10 mins ago) and I'm still not fully convinced that chiro for horses isn't just mumbo jumbo, but I did really like the guy and Walter was definitely relaxed and reacting to whatever the guy was doing. He really liked Walter too. He's really old, but he seems like he has a great spirit and that he really loves horses. I guess when I ride him again in 48 hours, I'll see if I see a difference in Walter. The session was quite long and involved, was $125. Does that seem like a good price to you guys? I honestly am new to this chiro thing...Like I said nobody did this 10 years ago that I knew. So this is new territory for me. How do you guys feel about chiros?


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm in the camp of - if my vet and farrier are stumped I will try a chiropractor. I have had very good luck with a problem that no one else could figure out. I do not have one out on a regular basis. As for the price, I pay $100 for a 15 or 20 minute session, so I think the price you paid is pretty good.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh, and there are also massage therapists for horses.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

@whisperbaby22 Thanks so much for your input! I do kind of feel like this is something I'd do if other avenues weren't giving me answers. I'm having a dentist out soon hopefully to check his mouth out, as he's really weird with bits. I'm still interested to see if I feel a difference in him from this session


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Going to the doctor today. Not looking forward to it -_- But at least this face makes me feel better


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm going to ride Walter tomorrow, I wanted to give him 2 days after his chiro appointment. 

The ponies are getting super fuzzy for winter! 










And Walter may be lazy but if there's one thing he will haul *** for, it's food LOL


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

That's fun. After 6 years of drought here in So Cal, my horse did not put on much a of winter coat this year.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

@whisperbaby22 ; That's really unfortunate what your state is going through  I imagine it's hard! Walter doesn't get blanketed so he grows a really fuzzy coat too, but not as fuzzy as the ponies!


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

I rode Walter during the day!!! :loveshower:

I don't know what it was... but I drove past two girls on their horses as I was driving to tractor supply, and I just thought how much I wish I could do that. And the thing is, I COULD, I just wasn't. What was I letting stop me? So I just did it  I got on my horse and rode him during the day where anyone could see me, and I felt awesome.

Since my stirrups on my western saddle are a bit long, I got a leather hole puncher today and made new notches. Unfortunately I still feel they are slightly too long, but I'm going to give it a few more rides and see if I still think that way. Walter has lost some weight (I can tell this because his english girth that doesn't fit him, fit him just a tiny bit more than before.) He's too flabby though in my opinion, I really want to build muscle so we worked a lot on bending, circles, transitions, and backing today. He did quite well for not being worked for a few days! Also I think he quite liked riding during the day too! I had so much fun today. I feel more free now, like I can ride him whenever I want! 

I also got some more fencing done today. This is going to take me forever... Even after doing 100ft, it looks like I did nothing! But I'm going to keep trudging on.

I'm also really happy that my class is almost over. I really dragged my feet through this class, I wasn't interested at all. "Literature and Culture".... I'll just be happy when it's finally over. I'm almost there...just one more assignment and then the final exam. 

As a side note, I've lost almost 19 pounds so far. I still feel great, and the more I lose, the easier everything becomes for me.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm glad to hear that, fun is what horses are supposed to be all about.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

I am brimming with excitement! But I don't want to get too worked up yet until around the 19th or 20th. Then I'll post what I'm so dang excited about.

Also yesterday I finished my class!!! I was so ready to be done with it, I worked on assignments for 7 hours to get the class finished before the end date. Now my poor professor has like 6 things to grade, but I'm so relieved it's over. I will be taking next semester off as my life is too busy right now to have to deal with school on top of it. 

I didn't ride Walter yesterday, I couldn't find the time, but now that schools over hopefully things will get more time. I really need to get some more hay soon as I'm running out, and I need to bathe Winnie. Oh man...just stuff I have to do all the time lol But it's good. The horses are getting vaccines on the 16th so want to make sure they look nice when the vet comes out, cause that's just how I am lol.

I just have to distract myself until the 19th...


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

So I didn't ride Walter for a few days... until this morning at 7am I was inspired. Dunno why, I couldn't even finish sleeping because I just wanted to work with Walter. I knew the horses had their vet appointment at 8:30am and I wanted to get my ride in before then. So I went to the barn, gave the horses hay and scooped the mini's pen of manure. Then I took Walter out of his paddock, groomed him, tacked him up, and got on. (DURING THE DAY. I'm totally not scared to ride during the day anymore!! At least on my own property lol)

So I have been going back through the basics with him, and today I feel was our first day of "real" training. I really want to get better body control for him. He's always been great at yielding his hindquarters, but he's not the greatest at bending at the shoulder. So I decided to do some circle exercises, and fence exercises.

Walter does not have "impulsion." He's not the worst I've seen, but he does lack a certain forwardness. I practiced with him "regular" walking, and then extending the walk to be more brisk. He did fairly well at that. I'd get him going in a circle (Around one of my sprinkler heads lol) and get him to move his shoulder to extend the circle wider. We pretty much did circle work and the fence exercises the whole time, minus small breaks and some backing exercises. 

I wanted him to move off the fence laterally. While walking forward, I'd turn his nose slightly towards the fence and ask his shoulder to move over. It took a few passes for him to get it, but after half an hour he moved exactly the way I wanted him to, and that's when I ended the ride. I was very satisfied with him at the end, and I think he was satisfied with himself, too. I don't think he wants to be lazy, I just think he's never felt inspired to do anything. He's 10 years old now.. I want to do something with him. I don't aspire to do anything high level with him, but believe it or not in all my years of horseback riding, I have NEVER competed in a show. That's my goal.. I want to compete with Walter in a show! What KIND of discipline show I'm not sure. He's always been a cow horse, but I don't want have the ability to do cow things. 

Sometime in the near future, I'm going to start shopping around for trainers. Once I figure out what Walter *likes* to do, because I think if I can figure out what he enjoys, he'll be much more 'happy' during riding.

Today was a great day. I'm very much looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

I will officially be getting no sleep for the next three days. I think this will end up being the best christmas in the world for me. I still need to make some preparations, but I am beyond ready. 

I also got more fencing done today and expect to have that finished soon, which my dogs will be so happy about! I didn't do much horsey stuff today but there's always tomorrow. I'll need something to keep my mind busy after all!


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Ok I can't hold it in any longer, Walter is getting a sister. That's right...I OFFICIALLY own a filly now! Well, I did yesterday  

Here's the story. Her name was Ripley but I'm renaming her Noelle. She is a 2 and a half year old 13hh filly. Her mother is a fullblood Fjord, and her father is a drum (Gypsy vanner/Shire). She is incredibly smart and picks up new things very well. She has a great build (minus a few things), and I literally don't know what I'm going to do with myself until she's safe at my home. 

She's being trailered over 1,000 miles to get to me. That in and of itself was very stressful. I must have talked to 12 people before I finally found a shipper. BUT NOELLE IS ON THE TRAILER AS WE SPEAK! 

Wow. I am very excited to bring this girl home, I forsee so many wonderful memories in the future. I don't plan on saddle training her until she's around 4, but there's lots to do with her in the mean time. I've been slowly preparing for her arrival, getting everything I need for her.

Ugh I'm so excited and nervous!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

What?!!!!! A new baby? I can hardly wait to see new pictures. What a great Christmas present


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

OOff. Nice cross. I am jealous.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

@LoriF Yes!! I will absolutely post pictures when she gets here  Once I clean her up, because she is going to need a serious grooming! This absolutely will be one of the best christmas's I've had  
@whisperbaby22 Finding a pure Fjord is already difficult, but crosses even moreso since the Fjord registrations don't allow that and it's typically frowned upon. I have some baby pictures of her when she was born, so I'll post those as a comparison when she gets home  This filly was stout even as a newborn. 

Until today she had never even seen a trailer before in her entire life, and when the transporter went to pick her up, she walked right on it. Hoping that's a good sign!


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Well she's here  This was a very stressful time trying to get her here in the month of December with snow storms raging up north! But she's finally safe and home. I have a bad memory so if I ever read this in the future I want to put as much detail as possible.

This was her first time ever even seeing a trailer, and the journey was very very long. She first went from Ohio to Pennsylvania to spend the night, and then went from Pennsylvania to me in Florida. She is such a champ. When she first got here, she was understandably very scared and breathing kind of hard. It took just a little bit of convincing but in my opinion she came off the trailer very well. The woman's trailer was very kind to horses new to trailers, the ramp was very low to the ground, and when she put a rug over it, Noelle walked straight over it. 

There was no grass in Ohio because of the snow, so I think she was pretty excited about seeing grass again. While I dealt with the transporter, Noelle was grabbing some bites of grass and looking around very alertly. Despite all this, she led very well to the pasture, and stood still for me to take her halter off. 

As far as introducing her to Walter and the ponies... The night before she got here (so, last night) I opened up ALL the gates. So all the pastures were open, that way if there was any fighting or bickering, they'd have plenty of room to run away from each other. I didn't end up needing to even do that, because after some brief nose blowing, prancing, and huffing, Walter quickly settled down. Within 20 mins of being home, Noelle drank water, ate grass and hay, and had a nice roll in the non-snow covered dirt. 

I am very very happy with how her demeanor is after all of this. She was born and raised on the exact same property. She has never left the property or her mother her entire life. And now she's suddenly in a brand-new environment without her mother, and stranger horses. So many huge changes, and besides being a little spooky and breathy, she's adapting quite well. I'm going to keep hawk eyes on her for the next few days to watch signs of colic or anything crazy because of all these changes. 

But gosh. This has gone better than I could have hoped for. I'm proud of Walter too, he's been a rock for her. She's already taken to calling to him. Noelle is at the bottom of the totem pole right now, but I'm curious to see how the dynamic will change once she's established. 

Right now, Winston is at the top, then Walter, then Winnie, then Noelle. 

So now I just let her relax and settle in to her new sights and sounds, and let her calm down. Also, the ponies couldn't give two hoots about her LOL.


----------



## Cammey (Oct 3, 2016)

Congratulations! She looks adorable.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Cammey said:


> Congratulations! She looks adorable.


Thank you Cammey  I am very excited to have her here. I'm not the biggest fan of mares, but I think she's got a level head on her shoulders. I'm really looking forward to our future together! Gotta clip all that hair off though, it's got no place in Florida lol


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

She is really nice. Can't wait to see more photos.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Good looking horse, she looks like she’ll be a lot of fun.


----------



## StephaniHren (Jan 7, 2016)

She's so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone  She's only been here a little over 24 hours! I noticed a little bit of a runny nose on her, which probably has to do with the drastic change in temperature from Ohio to FL. 

Also, I haltered her and led her around today, she did well! I pet her allll over. I pet her neck, body, stomach, in between her legs, legs, face, ears, and eyes. She let me do it all. I messed with her mane a bit while getting tangles out, she stood very well for all this. I'm still not trying to do a ton with her, because she's still settling in. Today was kind of hot and I don't think she liked it with all that hair. But it's cooled off now. I'm hoping she'll let me braid her hair tomorrow to give her some relief.

But the main thing that happened today with Miss Noelle, is that she met my father! He's older and kind of sick, but he just loves being around horses, so I always bring him out to my guys when he's at my house, which is rare since he can't drive. Noelle was so incredibly gentle with him, I was really thrilled. She made my dad really happy


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Well, disaster struck. Walter completely blindsided me. He and Noelle were both in the left pasture and he just flipped. Pinned his ears, bared his teeth, and chased Noelle at a dead run, biting at her. He cornered her, and she broke through/jumped the fence. So I now had a new scared filly trotting down the road. I'm not even thinking at this point, I grabbed the closest looking thing to a rope that was in my garage and went to go get her.

I am very very lucky I live in a horse neighborhood with slow speeds and considerate people. A lady stopped and drove me down to where she was. I got the rope thing on her, but she barreled past me when she got spooked by something. A policeman drove by and stopped the traffic, and when I finally got a hold of her, she walked us back to my property. She didn't even get a mile down the road, thank god. 

She was extremely shaken up, so I put her in the barn area. Got Walter and put him in a different pasture in case he tries to jump over the now broken fence. Then I just spent some time with her calming her down. I've never had a horse come to me visibly asking for comfort like she did. I stayed with her until she calmed down and walked off to go eat. 

I've never seen Walter act like that or move that fast towards another horse, ever. He was completely placid when he first met the ponies. He loves other horses. But I know horses don't get to pick their friends. I'm still a little shaken up by what happened. I'm just so thankful that Noelle wasn't hurt. 

They are going to be separated now until further notice. I'm going to go be with my dogs and calm down now too.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

This sounds like a relatively minor disaster. Yes, it could have turned out badly, but things like this are just a part of horse ownership. I've seen horses seem to get along at first, then change their minds. Walter may have thought that this horse, as opposed to the ponies, was just going to stay a few days, then he figured that this horse was taking up your time and got jealous. I've seen this before. One piece of equipment I will never be without is a continuous current fence charger. If you don't already have one, I'd go get one and use it until Walter settles down.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

whisperbaby22 said:


> This sounds like a relatively minor disaster. Yes, it could have turned out badly, but things like this are just a part of horse ownership. I've seen horses seem to get along at first, then change their minds. Walter may have thought that this horse, as opposed to the ponies, was just going to stay a few days, then he figured that this horse was taking up your time and got jealous. I've seen this before. One piece of equipment I will never be without is a continuous current fence charger. If you don't already have one, I'd go get one and use it until Walter settles down.


It easily could have been much worse than it was, my biggest fear was her getting hit by a car. So I'm very thankful for all the people that stopped and slowed. I really don't know what Walter was thinking, but he's a horse and even the most lazy placid fat quarter horse can exhibit behavior like that. Luckily the ponies were safe in their own pen at the time so no problems there. I'm glad I have enough separate pastures that I can separate everybody even without being able to use one of them. 

I don't have electric fencing, so I'd need to put it up, but I will look into it. Noelle was quite happy to be back at my barn area, she feels quite comfortable in that area, so she will get to stay there for a while. 

Everyone's content eating their hay now. I'm gonna fix that board today, I just have to go get some nails


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yea, stuff like this happens. I think that it can sometimes be a food aggression issue. I'd feed Walter first, Noelle sounds like a pretty smart cookie, she knows that Walter was here first. Most likely in a few months they'll be best buds.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

whisperbaby22 said:


> Yea, stuff like this happens. I think that it can sometimes be a food aggression issue. I'd feed Walter first, Noelle sounds like a pretty smart cookie, she knows that Walter was here first. Most likely in a few months they'll be best buds.


I'm definitely willing to bet it was a food thing, as there was new hay being brought in. 

She sure is a smart girl. She knew when she was out on that road it wasn't where she was supposed to be, she first tried to look to the neighbors horses for help, but as they were behind a fence, she stuck to me and really I just guided her back home (Since she didn't have a halter on or anything), she knew my property was where she was 'safe.' She's had some adventurous times these past few days, but she's taking it in stride. I see a very willing horse in those eyes, I think she'll be an amazing partner in the future. 

I just attempted to groom my little wooly mammoth. I brushed her mane out as there was a few tangles. Her body can't be helped, though, her hair is extremely thick. That's what I get for buying a horse with shire and gypsy in it LOL. But I think that I may clip her, actually. She's always sweating a lot and breathing quite hard and I don't want her overheating. It's still hot here during the day. Do you think it'd be ok if I clipped her? Florida never gets THAT cold and it rarely if ever gets below freezing. 

On the upside, her new 'fancy' leather halter came in today. Barely fits LOL I wanted her to have one fancy one because I plan on taking her to shows and such in the future to get her exposed to that type of environment. Gotta get a trailer first though lol










I did get Walter one too so he didn't feel left out!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'd go on the forum here and ask people what they do. There must be some folks in Florida who have fuzzy horses.


----------



## StephaniHren (Jan 7, 2016)

Glad to hear your disaster didn't turn into a tragedy. Fights happen a lot during new horse relationships. I'd make sure that you're still giving Walter attention, and don't blame him for what happened. He was doing what horses do (establishing a pecking order) and things just sort of spiraled out of hand, nobody's fault. Small, supervised visits that don't involve food are probably a good way to help them bond together.


Uze said:


> But I think that I may clip her, actually. She's always sweating a lot and breathing quite hard and I don't want her overheating. It's still hot here during the day. Do you think it'd be ok if I clipped her? Florida never gets THAT cold and it rarely if ever gets below freezing.


If she's sweating a lot, you 100% should clip. If you're worried about it being cold (in Florida, LOL), you could always start with a small trace clip and then clip more if she's still sweaty. You could also always get a light blanket for night time, if it comes to that. It's a lot safer for horses to be a little cold than for them to be too hot.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

StephaniHren said:


> Glad to hear your disaster didn't turn into a tragedy. Fights happen a lot during new horse relationships. I'd make sure that you're still giving Walter attention, and don't blame him for what happened. He was doing what horses do (establishing a pecking order) and things just sort of spiraled out of hand, nobody's fault. Small, supervised visits that don't involve food are probably a good way to help them bond together.
> 
> If she's sweating a lot, you 100% should clip. If you're worried about it being cold (in Florida, LOL), you could always start with a small trace clip and then clip more if she's still sweaty. You could also always get a light blanket for night time, if it comes to that. It's a lot safer for horses to be a little cold than for them to be too hot.


Yeah, one of the biggest things I had to learn when dealing with just about every animal is to be able to move on and not hold grudges. I didn't punish Walter for doing what he did, and I completely understand he's being a horse. Will definitely have supervised visits for now  

Thanks for the clipping advice! Walter is starting to get his winter coat, but he never gets clipped because he was born and raised in FL so his winter coat never gets that long anyway. But her hair, god it's like more than an inch long. I actually got some clippers today, and I will definitely clip her now. I used to just pay people to clip the ponies, but figured now that I have three horses to clip, I should invest in my own clippers. They girl let me turn it on and get a feel for it, and I quite like these clippers, they don't buzz my whole hand to death lol. 

I think she'll also be a lot happier with all that hair gone! I also picked up some elastics and I'm gonna braid her mane because she's extremely hot + sweaty under it. How do people have hairy drafts in FL!!!


----------



## StephaniHren (Jan 7, 2016)

Uze said:


> I think she'll also be a lot happier with all that hair gone!


Plus it's a good experience for her, training wise!
Pics when you're.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

A nice calm day on the farm today  I'm glad things have settled down for the holidays lol. What is very interesting is Noelle and the ponies. When she first got here, she was very aware of them and would literally dart out of the way if they pinned their ears at her or even looked at her. But I was sitting behind the bush watching the horses, and Noelle is not moving out of their way as fast anymore. I even saw her pin her ears at the ponies! I smell changing herd dynamics on the horizon lol Ah, it's fun to watch how horses interact with each other. 

Also I gave Walter a lot of attention today, and he really enjoyed it, he basically put his own head in the halter. I love him so much. I feel really blessed with all of my horses, and I'm very thankful to have them in my life. I hope everyone has a good holiday tomorrow


----------



## Emeraldsprings (Mar 1, 2015)

Your blog is so interesting, how exciting to get your own place and see it all coming along so nicely. 
Do you plan on getting any other animals, like hens etc?


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Emeraldsprings said:


> Your blog is so interesting, how exciting to get your own place and see it all coming along so nicely.
> Do you plan on getting any other animals, like hens etc?


Wow thank you  It is odd to see anybody interested in anything I'm doing lol! 

When I first moved to a farmland house earlier this year, I got a lovely coop and raised around 13 chickens and 1 turkey. Unfortunately about 1-2 weeks after they went outside to live in the coop (I raised them in my house while they were babies), I learned the hard way that we had a fox problem in my area. Foxes murdered all of my chickens and my turkey. I spoke to my neighbors about it, and they informed me a lady a few houses behind us was FEEDING foxes and keeping them around. I wish I had known that before I brought chickens there. Nobody in that area could have chickens because of that lady. It really hurt me to watch my chickens get mauled like that. (Luckily most of them just vanished so I didn't have to see it, but one day when I was outside with the ponies, I saw a fox in broad daylight snatch one of my big hens.) 

At this moment in time, I'm not sure I can go through that again. I don't think there are any foxes here, and I do have barn cats, but maybe in the future I will try again. I desperately want turkeys. 

But besides poultry, I really would like to have some goats or hair sheep someday. Possibly a mini donkey as well. The thing is, I do not have any experience caring for those types of animals. I know how to take care of horses, but I have never owned or cared for donkeys, goats, or sheep. I would have to do a lot more research before I think about getting those  

Also, everyone I've talked to said how much goats escape, and that would be terrible since I live on a busy road!


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

I've done nothing today. NOTHING. But the beauty of that is it doesn't matter if I do nothing. I know as long as my horses have food, water, shelter, and attention when they want it, they are perfectly happy. The holidays were busy, and with Noelle coming home, things were out of whack for a while. But I think tomorrow I am going to try and clip Noelle, and also ride Walter, as it's been a little while. 

But here is a pic from yesterday when I was sitting on my porch. Noelle and Winston are becoming quite chummy with each other. Noelle is now third out of four in the ranking of the herd. Poor Winnie is always on the bottom.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Sometimes doing nothing is great. I spend about one or two days a month doing exactly that. It's usually on a crappy day when I just want to light a fire in the fireplace and chill on the couch with a book or the computer. But, a nice day on the porch sounds good too. 

Yeah, I would clip that woolly horse, it won't hurt her. If it gets chilly in Jan. and Feb. you can always throw a light blanket on her. Being as you have a barn, I wouldn't even really worry about it unless there is a cold rain and you can throw her in the barn for that.

I bet Walter and Noel become friends eventually. She's a baby and was probably doing something to annoy him. My friends filly got ran through a fence one time too because she was pestering the old gelding and he got aggravated. My friends filly got pretty cut up by the fence though. I'm glad that didn't happen to Noel.

Your new place looks lovely and it sounds as if you are really enjoying it. Happy adventures.

By the way, Noel is really pretty.


----------



## StephaniHren (Jan 7, 2016)

Uze said:


>


It's always such a beautiful view when you can step out onto the porch and see your ponies, isn't it?


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

LoriF said:


> Sometimes doing nothing is great. I spend about one or two days a month doing exactly that. It's usually on a crappy day when I just want to light a fire in the fireplace and chill on the couch with a book or the computer. But, a nice day on the porch sounds good too.
> 
> Yeah, I would clip that woolly horse, it won't hurt her. If it gets chilly in Jan. and Feb. you can always throw a light blanket on her. Being as you have a barn, I wouldn't even really worry about it unless there is a cold rain and you can throw her in the barn for that.
> 
> ...


It is  But I made up for it by being very productive the next few days! 

Yeah I checked her over completely after I got her home and she didn't even have a scratch on her. Also....the craziest thing. I went out there today to go fix the fence, and it was magically fixed. Someone in my town took time out of their day to fix my fence for me. I'm so glad I moved here, this is such a lovely town with amazing people in it.

Thank you for the compliment on Noelle <3


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

So I have some progress with Noelle. I've now done two clipping sessions with her. The first one, she was really adamant about not letting me near her with the clippers. I tied her up, and whenever she stood still with the clippers on (buzzing) I gave her a treat and backed away. If she started being dancy and backing up, I kept the pressure on until she stopped and then I released. The first time she let me clip a strip on her shoulder without moving at all, is where I ended that first session. 

So today was her second session with the clippers. I tied her up again, and through the whole process, I was able to clip a huge patch off of the underside of her neck! She did twice as good for the second session, and I was very proud of her! I'm also teaching her the basics of pressure and release in general, she can be quite stubborn. But she picks things up real well, and she really likes to do the right thing. She's such a good little filly. I think I'm going to do this type of clip on her to start with, since those areas are where she is sweating and being hot:










The horses are all doing great. I figured out my stall situation which has made feeding time SO much freaking easier. I have a 4 stall barn, but one stall I use for hay storage, so I only have 3 stalls for the horses. I feed Walter in his stall first, then I feed Noelle in hers, then Winston in his, and Winnie gets fed in the aisle since there's only 3 stalls. I wait until everyone is done, then I let them all back out. No more food stealing or food aggression!!


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Well it's been a few months since I've updated. Took a break from the forums, life got busy, yadda yadda. 

BUT things are going super well. All the horses are doing good. 

I have goats now. Four Nubian bucklings. (Soon to be wethers) From left to right: Jack, Hercules, Romeo, and Buddha









and I have a donkey coming tomorrow which I'm thrilled about. She's a white miniature donkey with terrible feet that need correcting. I am naming her Luna. (Will get a better pic once she comes home and I can clean her up)









I am making leaps and bounds with Winnie (My miniature pony mare.) I have been dedicating time to working with her, establishing trust. I don't know what someone may have done to her, but she is so distrustful of halters. I spent probably 30 minutes today just being with her and the halter, letting her explore it, letting her take the time to see it's not a bad thing. Eventually, she let me put it on. If there's one thing in this world that I don't like, it's hard to catch horses. I refuse to let any of my horses be like that, ponies included. Winnie was the last one to be hard to catch, but not anymore. She even comes up to me now, and follows me. Such a change from the cranky old mare she was. That's the power of one-on-one kindness. 

Also, here's a picture I took when I started clipping her. Shows her beautiful undercoat!









Aaaand of course a week or so after I clip her, it drops to the 30's lol. So I had to get a blanket. But I couldn't find a mini blanket anywhere, so I got her a horse foal sized one. It's a little big long but it fits well enough! Tomorrow the temps go back up so I can take it off. She didn't even care when I put it on her. She is quite a brave little pony. 










In some EXCITING NEWS, I am getting a round pen put in! I'm sending the deposit in today, and then getting it scheduled to be built  I am not a fan of cattle panel round pens, and so I found an awesome guy to build me a nice sturdy wooden one. I cannot wait. I'll be able to do so much with the horses and the ponies, once I have it. The main reason is for Noelle. I need to start working with getting her desensitized and familiar with tack and groundwork and lunging. I want her to be so familiar, that her first ride will be uneventful lol. I don't plan on actually putting a human on her back for a few more years, though, honestly. Also, I think she's finally gotten taller. 

Walter is starting to get back into work now. I lunged him today, (Just ten minutes, 5 minutes on each side) Only walking and trotting. He surprised me, actually. He was being prancy and stupid in the pasture because he was separated from the other horses. So I decided to use his energy for the lunging. But the thing about Walter, when he "goes to work" he just turns into a different horse lol. Immediately calm, slow, etc. It's weird, actually. He goes into zen mode. I can't believe anyone ever tried to make him a barrel horse. He knows what he likes to do. Once I get him fitter, and also myself fitter, I'm hoping to start taking him on the trails. That's his happy place.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Glad things are going well!  Welcome back! 
Awww, omg donkeys are so cute. We have 3 at our barn, I can't even deal with the cuteness.  The round pen will be great too! How exciting, will be really good for groundwork & desensitizing. 

Great pictures, thank you for sharing. :smile:


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yea, the dapples are cute!


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

PoptartShop said:


> Glad things are going well! :grin: Welcome back!
> Awww, omg donkeys are so cute. We have 3 at our barn, I can't even deal with the cuteness.  The round pen will be great too! How exciting, will be really good for groundwork & desensitizing.
> 
> Great pictures, thank you for sharing. :smile:


Thank you!  3 donkeys, that sounds heavenly lol. I'm glad you like the pics! 





whisperbaby22 said:


> Yea, the dapples are cute!


First time I clipped I was so surprised to see she was a different color lol.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Miss Luna came home today! She was supposed to get here yesterday but his trailer broke down half-way. But she's here! She is in VERY rough shape. She's super dirty, has poop stuck to her in various places, she is very overweight, her skin doesn't seem very good, and her hooves are really really bad. One of them is actually literally deformed. But she's my donkey now and will receive everything she needs to be healthy and happy. She took the halter pretty well, but leading was a whole other story.

She let me know within 2 min of meeting that she's not going to do something unless it's her idea LOL. I kind of just let her set the pace and we finally got to the back where her new pen is going to be. She needs to be away from the horses for a while until she's checked out thoroughly. 

She is very sweet, though. You can touch her all over, pick her feet up (Though she might try and lay down if you do that). I hope she settles in quickly, because she has been weaving the fence a little bit. I feel bad that I don't have another donkey for her, but maybe I will in the future. 

Here's some pics. I'll get some better shots of her hooves later. I can't believe she even walks with this one hoof... I don't even honestly know if her foot can be fixed, but I'll do whatever she needs as long as her quality of life will still be good.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh my goodness Luna is so cute!!! She looks really good in red, too. 
Congrats!! She looks like a sweetie.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you @PoptartShop She's a sweetheart!! She also seems to quite like my goats which is good. She's settled down now finally, no more fence pacing. Comes right up to me when she sees me  

My towns equestrian center has a big show going on today, and I wanted to go and take pictures for people. I took some test shots of some of my ponies first~


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

I am relieved. I still have not experience what Noelle's heat cycle is like. That can be a worry with mares, I'm sure we all know how some of them can get... But on this first day of spring, she has finally begun her heat cycle. AND THE VERDICT IS it's not so bad! At least for now.

Before I knew, I was working on her backing, flexing, and stretching. She did very well, nothing seemed amiss to me. Until I took her into the barn and she peed all over my concrete floor. Then peed three more times. That's when I checked her, and sure enough, she was in heat lol. 

She is peeing and showing off her bits to Walter. He does not appreciate her advances. (I think this picture tells a lot)











But thank heavens she isn't a cranky mare during this time. My arab was just downright nasty during her cycle. Noelle is such an affecitonate easy going horse I wasn't that worried, but I'm still glad to know she does alright. A little bit lazy and annoying, but not cranky. 

In other news, I'm still bringing Walter back into work. I've been lunging him lightly everyday with a slight incline/decline. Mostly walk/trot, some canter if he decides to be fresh. He is doing really well in listening to me. He's actually great on the lunge line. But if he thinks I'm not giving him 100% attention he'll fart around. I love him lol.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Had the farrier out yesterday and got everybody trimmed and looking good. He took a look at my new donkey and informed me her deformed hoof is due to previous founder. Not surprising, she's really overweight with a huge fat pocket on her neck. He trimmed her, but due to her not being trimmed in a very long time, only took off a little, and said it'll take multiple trims to get her back to normal. But even after her first trim I could already see a huge difference in the way she walked! 

Noelle was braided today, which she really seemed to like as the weather is starting to get HOT here in FL. Also, my round pen is likely to be completed on Tuesday!! I'm so excited! I can't WAIT to start working with Noelle. 

She's such a dream to work with. She really tries and uses her brain. She is just a really fun little horse. I want to measure her again because I feel like she's gotten taller. Really hoping she at least hits 14hh.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Having a round pen is great. I personally do not use mine often, but when I set up my corrals I made sure to have something that I could use. (It's more of a "square" pen, but it does the trick.) If I absolutely cannot ride, or need to check for lameness, nothing can beat it.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

whisperbaby22 said:


> Having a round pen is great. I personally do not use mine often, but when I set up my corrals I made sure to have something that I could use. (It's more of a "square" pen, but it does the trick.) If I absolutely cannot ride, or need to check for lameness, nothing can beat it.


Well the only reason I'm putting a round pen in, is for my filly. A lot of her saddle breaking training is going to happen in that pen, they are so useful for colt starting! I probably won't use it as much when she's older, but it'll still be good for fine-tuning and like you said, easy lunging for lameness checks, etc. If I didn't have a ton of room I wouldn't put one in but I have plenty of space for it, thankfully. Plus I live in a pretty "active" area, so when I need her totally focused on me, it'll help block out the distractions too


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh I love working with youngsters. Everything is a learning opportunity. Noelle decided to bump me with her hindquarters/back legs today because she didn't like how long I was taking with her food. She got an immediate correction, and did not receive her food just yet. I went back and haltered her, as she clearly needed some refreshments in respect to humans. She was trying to treat me like a horse, and that's just not allowed.

I tied her up while the other horses were eating, and put her grain bucket in my feed room, out of sight. I then practiced her swinging her hindquarters AWAY from me, when I step towards her. If she didn't, she got corrected, until she did. Eventually all I had to do was take a step and look at her hip, and she would swing it away from me. I then brought her feed bucket back out, and did the same thing while holding her feed. Whenever she immediately swung her hindquarters away, she got a little feed. About halfway through she tried to rush me a little, and then got a little lesson in backing away from me, and standing still to receive her feed. Kept controlling her feet and butt, and giving her the feed as she complied, until it was gone. Well done Noelle!

While she was still tied, Walter kept getting in our space. He clearly needed a refreshment course too! I escorted him out of my barn, and had him stand with all four feet off my barn floor. The second he took a step into my barn, he was corrected and moved back. Kept doing it till he stood still. I then opened the feed door, and he stood stock still. He knows how he's supposed to act, being 10 years old and trained to the gills lol. But I liked that he got his little refreshment.

After Walter went back to the hay pile, I took Noelle's halter off, and practiced with her again without her being tied. She did great. Respected my space and kept her hindquarters away from me. I then walked her over to the hay pile, unhaltered, and stood between her and the hay, and did it again. She had to be corrected twice, but shortly afterwards I felt the lesson was over, and learned, and she went to the hay pile with her friends.

I was waiting for the day she would finally challenge me, as up until this point she's really been a pretty model filly. (Is it because she's in heat? Who knows. Who cares lol) It was really fun and awesome to see her using her brain.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Winnie had a big day today! She got introduced to two new things. Splint boots, and a bridle and bit! I really don't think miniature ponies should just be pasture puffs, and I've been wanting to get mine driving eventually. Well that is never going to happen if I don't start, so I started.

She didn't even move when I put the splint boots on, so first success. She's actually a very placid pony when you're doing something with her. She can be a mean mare type in the pasture, but once you have her and work with her she's way different. I let her see and smell the bridle. Ears were forward, eyes were curious. I pretty much just slipped the bit in her mouth, and she let me. She stood very well for the bridle adjustments. (But this bridle is cheap and tacky and I hate it. I want to find a nice broken in leather one for her.) She didn't ever stop messing with the bit, but that doesn't really matter as it was her first time with one! (At least with me...since I'm unsure of her history she may have had one before. But I don't think so.) 

I walked her around with the bridle on. (Her halter and lead rope were still on, so I was walking her through that. The bridle was just on her not being touched by me.) I walked her around my driveway, practicing the "woah" voice command. We worked a tiny bit on backing, and did some light trotting. 

Afterwards, I lightly pulled the bit ring, and the second she moved her head in that direction I let go. Only did that once, though I think Winnie could have easily done more. Didn't want to push it though, I want her to enjoy all these new things.










Very proud. Once my round pen is built, I'm going to get her learning how to lunge.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Good for you. Every horse should have a purpose. Some are just naturally all business and as long as what you are doing makes some kind of sense they do very well. If I ever get to the point that I cannot ride, I will get a mini and a cart and get around with that.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

@whisperbaby22 I totally agree. I can't wait to get her progressing with driving. I'm actually getting Noelle started driving too, as I'm not going to be backing her until she's 4 or 5, but being an almost 3 year old she is very ready to pull a cart!

Noelle had her first ever bridling session today. I kept her halter on and put the English bridle over it (But the bridle didn't have a noseband.) She took the bit with literally no hesitation. She took it better than Walter ever takes it. Thought it was odd, really. I even messaged her previous owner asking if she'd ever bridled her and they said no, they didn't do anything but halter and love on her! They said her mom was just like that, super easy going about everything. I'm so pleased. She took the bit like a pro. I took the bridle on and off three times total. I walked her around by the halter with it on, so she could feel it move on her face, but not have any pressure on it. The next few days will be more bridle work, this time attaching reins and doing some flexing to respond to the bit pressure. 


















I used my Myler snaffle bit for her. She seemed to like it ok!


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

More bridle work with Noelle today. This time with a noseband and reins. The throat latch and noseband look tight in the pic but you could fit the respected 4 and 2 fingers between them. This time we worked on leading from the bridle with no halter, standing still for bridling/unbridling/adjusting, flexing from rein pressure, and backing from rein pressure. She did pretty good, aside from being a little bit distracted today, and not wanting to walk on a few times. Walter was jealous I've been working with her... How do people with a bunch of horses find time to work with all of them!? I feel like I never have enough time in my day for horses.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Well color me excited...my round pen will be finished tomorrow!! Also got some new goat feed to try out for the babies. I can't wait to put this round pen to real use. Also, I've oficially ordered Walter's custom trail saddle. I think we found a perfect fit for both of us <3 It'll take 6-8 weeks to make the saddle, so in the mean time I'll have to use my crappy one.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

My round pen is done!! I'm so happy! I let Walter and Noelle check it out. Then I walk/trot/direction changed Walter for around 12 minutes (He is flabby from not working so I need to build up his stamina. It's also hot as hell so I stopped him when he started breathing kinda hard.) 

Noelle had her very first introduction to lunging today. I mostly just practiced with her leading off away from me onto the circle, turning on the forehand, and keeping a walking pace without stopping. Eventually she kept her eye on me and was really looking at my direction, and so that's where I stopped her.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that round pen is to die for!


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> that round pen is to die for!


Well thanks haha! I'm incredibly happy to have it. And dang these guys built it sturdy. The vertical poles are extremely thick around, and it's all put together with screws not nails. The door is probably 3 inches thick, and those guys put it up in TWO days. How the heck lol 

I live in an equestrian town so it'll get a lot of use out of it


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

I tripped and fell on my driveway yesterday  Sprained my foot and hurt my knee. That's one downside of living alone, if something happens to you, you have to keep working no matter what because you have animals that depend on you. Hurts really bad to walk, but I'll try to rest it as much as I can so hopefully it heals sooner. Every time I sprain my foot or ankle it's always the same one...


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Another great day at home. Despite my injured foot, I rode Walter for the first time in a while, and also worked Noelle.

I groomed and tacked up Walter, then got on and walked for about 5 minutes. Since he's out of shape, and I'm still heavy, I don't want to make him carry me for too long right now. But luckily I am in the process of losing again, very steadily, because I have real aspirations now for my horses and I. And I won't feel confident doing them until I shed weight. SO ANYWAY, after I got off, I lunged him with just his saddle on. Walking, trotting, and sporadic cantering when he was choosing to be naughty. He was breathing slightly hard and starting to sweat a little so he was done. Untacked and cooled him off. He's gonna be worked lightly as much as possible, because he seriously needs to lose some weight. I had to buy a 52" english girth for him!!! Holy moly.

Then I brought out Noelle. We practiced again on moving off onto the circle. We also practiced keeping up the walk because she frequently tries to stop and smell the roses, haha! But she's quite good about watching me for direction, and I also had her trot for half the circle as well. Once she picked up the trot without a lot of cueing, I ended our lesson. She's coming alone nicely, and learns more each time I bring her in there. She also met the mounting block today as it was left in there from when I was riding Walter. I'm going to leave it in there so I can step on it and let her practice being ok with me being above her (Not on her, of course)


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

I've just found this thread, and read the entire thing! I find it all so interesting to follow you along in your journey.

Can I ask you, if you don't mind questions about yourself?
How old you are? What do you do for work/money?
I feel like you're living my dream of eventually having my own place, and you seem to be doing so much work on your own its amazing!!


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

seabiscuit91 said:


> I've just found this thread, and read the entire thing! I find it all so interesting to follow you along in your journey.
> 
> Can I ask you, if you don't mind questions about yourself?
> How old you are? What do you do for work/money?
> I feel like you're living my dream of eventually having my own place, and you seem to be doing so much work on your own its amazing!!


Aw wow I'm glad you like my thread! 

I don't mind, at all. I'll be 24 this year. My "main" job/source of income is financial investing. Stocks, bonds, mutual funds, etc. My parents set me up from birth and taught me everything to take over at 18, when I moved out. But since most of that has been pretty passive and in the background, unless I'm buying and selling things, I've done a lot of "side" things over the years. I've worked at Walmart, I've bought and sold collectibles, given freelance lessons for things. Just "odd job" type stuff. The most money I ever made from the odd jobs was buying and selling collectibles. That age old saying of buy low sell high, it works. 

Thank you very much  I'm thankful for my parents and very happy with my life. I wasn't always, but kids have a hard time appreciating what they have sometimes.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

I didn't think I would get anything done today but I did! Rode Walter for a little bit at the walk, then lunged him. Total work time probably 20 minutes. Cooled him off then gave him dinner in the stall. Brought Noelle out while he was eating and worked in the round pen with her. She is doing great with moving off onto the circle, and responding to me telling her to get back ON the circle. We mostly worked on transitions today. Stop, walk, and trot. I also put up more goat panels. Hopefully I can get their pen done soon I hate having them locked up! But the panels are 16ft long and kind of heavy so I can't do it all at once. 


Walter sporting an english bridle with a western saddle LOL. I just can't find a western bridle I like 








And short vid of Noelle's successful transitions. I'm trying to figure out a way to film inside the round pen easier without only being able to film one place. Maybe cut a small hole in the side somewhere and use a tripod on the outside?


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

It's TOO HOT. And really, it's only 87 F. But I can only stand working out there for like 10 or 15 min and I'm dripping sweat, ugh. It's only spring  I hate Florida summers. My poor horses. Luckily most of them are predominately white. I feel really bad for the black horses in FL!

Put up more goat panels today. Also got some more loose minerals, and some flaxseed I'll be incorporating into their diets. I am working on fixing up my barn to make my stalls useable, and today I drilled on two salt block holders for two of the stalls. (One for white salt the other for the trace mineral block). I also got some corner feed pans I'm gonna hang up later today.

One of my stalls needs a new wall and a new door, and another one needs a new door. But it's a work in progress.. The horses are getting a break from training today, and will resume tomorrow. I'm too hot and exhausted to move.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I feel for you. It's not considered "hot" around here unless it's over 105 but we don't have the humidity and the bugs.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

whisperbaby22 said:


> I feel for you. It's not considered "hot" around here unless it's over 105 but we don't have the humidity and the bugs.


Oh the humidity and bugs are just terrible! I went to las vegas once when it was hot, the but the air was so dry. Such a weird thing to experience after living in FL my whole life lol


Went to a speed show at my towns equestrian center. I didn't stay for the whole thing but it was a good show! Saw the barrels and most of the poles. Planning on working the horses today


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

I found a great way to set up video in my round pen without using a tripod!! After a day of rest both horses got worked again today. I felt that Walter was doing well enough to add light trotting into the mix. I rode him for around 10 minutes, and did not lunge him afterwards. He did great. He was a little bratty about trotting the first time, but the second time he went right into it with no fuss. 

I also worked Noelle for about 10 minutes. Brief lunging, but mostly I introduced her to another piece of tack today. She got to meet the bareback bad, and feel a girth loosely tightened around her midsection. She takes everything in stride!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah, the way you set up the camera works great.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you @*whisperbaby22* I'm glad I put the 6" gap between the top two posts, perfect place for my phone to sit lol

It's only 10:57am and I've already lunged Walter. I'm probably not going to ride him today, but he still needs to be worked, so I figure on days I'm not riding him I'll lunge. If anyone's ever read anything about him they know he's lazy. And you know, I actually got some backstory on him from a previous previous owner that I never knew or was told. They tried to make him a barrel racing horse for their daughter, and he would routinely buck her off. (Again, he's lazy and doesn't like working.) They labeled him dangerous and sold him. The new owner then switched his discipline to the slow going western pleasure, and he was a 100% different horse. I was SHOCKED when I heard that, I have only ever known the most mellow boy he is. He's crow hopped before when asked to canter, but after a serious correction he's never done it again. He is perfectly happy to jog all day long, but try and make him race around barrels? He ain't having that. I guess that just goes to show some horses know what they want, and simply won't do **** they don't want to do lol. Which makes him perfect for me. I bought him BECAUSE he doesn't like racing around. I bought him because he's plodding lazy. And he's happy because he knows I'll never make him chase barrels. I just feel so lucky to have him... After like 2 years of horse searching I never thought I'd meet my "match" but I did. <3


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Woke up to it looking pretty dark outside today. Was overcast all morning...Sure enough about 10 seconds after taking this picture, it started pouring! Winnie is not in this photo because she decided to hide from the weather in the barn lol 











Also, I'm going to pull some of Noelle's hairs today and get them sent out for testing. 

Also also...I got chicks a few days ago! I don't know if I posted about chicks before on this thread, but when I lived on my old property I had some chicks that I raised, and a turkey. Until every single one was killed by a fox family that some lady was feeding. However, in my new town, I haven't seen ONE fox, raccoon, or even possum. Everybody around me has free ranging chickens, ducks, and turkey. So I finally decided to let myself have them again.

I got 8 birds total. 2 Lavender Ameraucana, 2 red sex link (Mine are pullets), 1 barred rock, 1 Appenzeller Spitzhauben, 1 Royal palm turkey, and 1 heritage turkey. They came from an awesome lady in my town, and were on a great sale because she had so many chicks! All are straight run except the red sex links, so I'm hoping at least one turkey is male, and one of the Ameraucana's is male. But we'll see! I'm so happy to have chickens again, I was devastated to lose all my birds like that. They are still little so they are inside, but once they are feathered they will go outside to their coop, that I haven't gotten yet. I'm thinking of using a repurposed dog kennel.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah, the backyard chicken thing is popular here in So Cal, people wanting to get back to the land and all. Me, not so much, but there are some really pretty breeds of chickens. When I was little there were some fancy chickens that I would sneak in to look at. Pretty!


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

whisperbaby22 said:


> Yeah, the backyard chicken thing is popular here in So Cal, people wanting to get back to the land and all. Me, not so much, but there are some really pretty breeds of chickens. When I was little there were some fancy chickens that I would sneak in to look at. Pretty!


I've loved chickens ever since I was little! I couldn't wait to own them lol. There really are some beautiful breeds. Im a sucker for a cute silkie


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

So...I'm thinking of doing something nerve wracking. But also exciting? Showing Walter at my town's equestrian center. But not riding, just yet. I'm thinking of entering a halter class with him, and bringing Noelle with me so she can experience a show environment. I've never showed before in my entire life, not even little barn shows, nothing. But I have until like the 29th to prepare, and if I feel like I'll be ready...then I'm gonna enter! Which means two things: One, I need to practice with Walter standing square and not moving. And walking/trotting well in hand. And Noelle has to practice being tied and not being fidgety. So while I work with Walter, I will tie her. I hope this works out!

Also, it was hay delivery day today. The goats and donkey were happy to sample the new stuff:


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Did some ground driving with Walter for the first time. He took it really well, as he always does! Used a sidepull bridle instead of a bitted one though, for now.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

The horses, ponies, and donkey got their vaccines today and everyone but the donkey got their coggins pulled. They expired and I'm gonna need them for when I haul them to the show! I've decided (if I still want to closer to the date) to enter Walter in the 2 year and older gelding class, and the All breed color class. I'll enter Noelle in the 2 year and older mare class, and I'm going to enter Winnie in the Pony class. All halter.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow that's a lot of work, but it will be great for the horses, and even though you may end up exhausted, I'm betting that you will really enjoy it.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

whisperbaby22 said:


> Wow that's a lot of work, but it will be great for the horses, and even though you may end up exhausted, I'm betting that you will really enjoy it.


Thank you  I may only end up bringing one or two, or maybe all three, it all depends on who I feel is ready!


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

We've had a busy past two days! Walter got to see the dentist yesterday. His teeth looked great, just had to file down all the sharp points. 










This was a huge day for Walter. He got trailered off property, met a bunch of horses he never saw before, and got his teeth done. We were at my friends place for over 6 hours. A bunch of horses got their teeth done that day, and until it was Walter's turn, I put him in with my friends draft mule, and next to a boarders stud colt. I got to really see how Walter would do with unfamiliar horses, and he actually did great. I feel a lot better about taking him to a show now, based on his behavior yesterday. He was not happy to leave Noelle and the ponies, and they weren't happy either, but when I got home the other horses were quietly grazing, so I'm really glad they got to spend some time apart, helps keep the buddy sourness away. I'm actually passively looking for a horse trailer to buy too, so I don't have to keep relying on my friend to haul us places lol

--------

And then today, Walter, Noelle, and I had a 17 minute training session. Boy we did so much! Noelle was saddled for the first time in her life. I used an English saddle, saddle pad, and girth. No bridle, just her halter. She didn't even mind when I tightened up the girth, but I didn't tighten it up all the way it would have been, just tight enough that it wouldn't fall off when she walks. I actually saddled Walter first, while she watched me, and then saddled her. She took it like a champ. I walked her around a little bit with the saddle on, then tied her with the saddle on while I walked Walter with his saddle on. Then I walked both of them around. I untacked her while she was untied and she didn't move a muscle. I let the girth fall against her legs, and when I untacked Walter I let his cinch and latigo drag on the ground behind me for which she didn't care. She just desensitizes herself lol. I then let her check out all the tack that was just on them, and then let them out of the round pen so go enjoy their hay and get some water. Was a great day, and Noelle is such a great filly. I can just tell she's going to be a real partner with me out there in the world. Here is a little under 2 minutes of the whole day.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

You're doing such a great job with them and I'm so glad you are enjoying them. Walter and Noelle look great together. They might make a nice driving team together.

Good luck with your trailer shopping, it's always nice to have your own and go places when you want to.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

LoriF said:


> You're doing such a great job with them and I'm so glad you are enjoying them. Walter and Noelle look great together. They might make a nice driving team together.
> 
> Good luck with your trailer shopping, it's always nice to have your own and go places when you want to.


Oh my gosh thank you for the kind words! I have gotten more happiness out of these horses than any other horses I've ever worked with. I love my little herd with all my heart. It's funny you say that, my mom often thinks it's Walter when I send her a picture of Noelle! Haha. I'm not expecting Noelle to go past 14hh or 14.2, and Walter is 14.2, so I think they may definitely make a good driving pair someday!

Thank you  I'm excited about the prospect of having a trailer. It was never really necessary before, but now I find myself always needing one. I think I've decided on a 2 horse bumper pull slant load. I'm thinking of the Shadow Stablemate one. But we'll see!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I never had a trailer until about 10 years ago, which means that I didn't have one for most of my life. Now I can go where ever I want, whenever I want, save on farm visits when I need to see a vet, and my horse is used to being trailered. It really does make a difference, you will love it.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

@whisperbaby22 That sounds perfect! And some of the exact reasons I'd be thrilled to have my own trailer! I also have a dream one day of trailering to a national forest or something and taking a day for a nice long trail ride/camping. I just don't like being the person to constantly asking to use other peoples trailers, haha. Especially since Walter can be hard on them with pawing, and if he's gonna damage someones trailer I'd rather it be mine.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

So I did something just a little different today. I tied the horses up in the round pen like I do when I'm going to work them. But instead when I went back into the pen, I had their morning feed buckets with me. Always good to keep them guessing lol. They enjoyed their breakfast then got a nice relaxing grooming. Then decided to hop on Walter for a little bit so Noelle could watch us. She's always very interested when I ride him. Didn't really do anything but walk, and it wasn't really a "work" day, just kinda lazy meandering which I think we both needed. Today just feels kind of crummy. Also I've decided I vastly prefer riding him in my hackamore. He responds so much better and he's not constantly playing with his mouth like when he's a bit. He's more quiet and responsive, which is way better. Barely have to move reins for anything. I untacked him and let him go, then just gave Noelle some pets and let her go. I think today is a good day for rest.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

I've been feeling really crummy the past few days. But today I woke up feeling a bit better. I've done pretty much nothing with the horses for a bit but whatever. 

In non-horsey news, I've gotten two more goats recently. One I picked up last night all the way in Ocala. She's a beautiful moonspotted nubian doe. And the other is a HUGE doe I got from a friend because she wasn't getting pregnant so she had no "use." I was glad to take her! Took three of us to get her in my truck lol She almost didn't fit. 

The new little doe is on the far left in this pic, and the big doe is of course the biggest goat in the picture lol. The new doe I named Sweet Pea, and the big doe came with the name Cupcake.










Also, I've put my chicks in the outdoor coop now. The weather has stabilized and they've been in for three days and nights so far without incident! They love exploring their outdoor run now!

Also, in other exciting exciting news... I have a new pony coming. Winnie & Winston are wonderful little farm ponies, but I've been looking for that special show pony to bring home. I found a gorgeous little yearling filly, ASPC registered. She has great bloodlines and even as a yearling she looks really well put together! I'm hugely looking forward to this girl, and I think once she's cleaned up and training is underway, she's going to be a superstar. Her registered name is LAZY FOX FARM ONE FASHIONABLE FOX but I am giving her the barn name of Charlotte. She's a bay pinto. I cannot WAIT to get my little filly. She's going to grow up for about a year before I actually start any training with her. I'll just do the daily basics and loooots of walks around the neighborhood to really desensitize her, as she's going to need it. She is exactly what I was looking for! But not to worry, my little farm ponies will still get their turns in the sun. I just love training horses, and I love that I have so many young/untrained ones to fill my day with. Nothing like going outside and everyday is something new.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

She does look nice. I have no knowledge of young ones, but she looks like a winner.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

whisperbaby22 said:


> She does look nice. I have no knowledge of young ones, but she looks like a winner.


Thank you! She's definitely bred for winning, so I've got high hopes for her! After her halter & driving training, I'm considering getting her saddle trained as well, and leasing her out to barns in the off-season for kids to show on. I'll see once I get my hands on her lol. I'd love it if she enjoys english riding and jumping so she can help some kids get ribbons. She's either coming on Monday or next saturday. I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

I installed some cute horsehoe hooks today in my barn. The bridle and bit are just there as a placeholder, but it's for all my horses halters. I need to get another one now though since I have Charlotte coming home.











And just because here's a picture of my beautiful donkey Luna with her goats.











Noelle somehow got into the feed room today...dang crafty filly. Luckily she only ate a bunch of ration balancer. Good thing I only have easy keepers and don't keep 'grain' lol. 

She's looking kinda chubby lately though so I'm putting her back into training again. She needs to work more on getting comfortable with long lines. She wasn't thrilled about it last session. She's fine with me directing her from behind, but she gets confused when the long lines touch her. Hopefully the weather cooperates tomorrow so we can work on that!

Also, I shaved Winnie today. I took 3 hours to shave this pony, and I didn't even finish lol. Still have to shave her legs and the rest of her stomach/buttcheeks. I made the decision to clip her mane off. She has very VERY bad dandruff, and the way she was enjoying me clipping it off and rubbing it, I could just tell her mane was itchy and very uncomfortable for her. I am going to get a dandruff shampoo and give her a bath tomorrow so hopefully when he mane grows back in, it won't bother her anymore. She kind of looks like an awkward giraffe right now lol. But she did amazing for the clipping. About halfway through I gave her a break and hand grazed her. I adore my little mare. Also, the vet estimated she's closer to 12, when I thought she was 10. But that's only two years. Hopefully I'll have many many more with her. Tomorrow will actually be the 1 year anniversary of when I took my ponies out of Kaufman. They will spend the rest of their lives with me, never having to worry where they will end up. They have come so far, especially Winnie. Couldn't even touch this mare when she arrived, and now she actively seeks affection. (Rarely, but she does sometimes)


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Just a little update today. My shetland filly is coming home this saturday, for which I am very excited.


But the biggest update is about Noelle. I've been really toying with the idea of boarding her somewhere and/or receiving training at the same place. I've done a lot with her already, but I think that both of us could really benefit from a professional trainer. I also want to get her into a boarding situation so that she can experience a lot of new things that she can't experience just living at my house forever. I want her to be exposed to many different people, horses, and things. I've been talking with a great local horseman, and I think we will be moving ahead with sending Noelle there. He is local to me so I can be involved with her training, which was a huge selling point. We will be under the guide of Ronnie Ford horsemanship. She's almost three now, and I wanted a professional to be the one to back her for the first time. I don't think I would have had too many issues backing her myself, but since is the first time I would have ever backed an unbroken horse, I just feel a lot better about doing it under the supervision of a trainer. I'm really excited to have this opportunity for her, and for me. I'm going to miss having my baby at home, but it will be so worth it. Ronnie is an amazing horseman, and he's even done a LOT of work with BLM mustangs, which is something I really admire. He is also looking forward to meeting her!

Noelle selfie from today;


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

All your reasons make sense to me.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

@whisperbaby22  Glad it makes sense to someone. I'm just so glad it will be local because it won't be the same here without Miss Noelle. But I'll be able to visit her whenever I want. I'm going tomorrow to watch the trainer do a session with a gypsy vanner he's been working with.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Had a three in one lunge lesson today.

I worked with Walter first. He was being a defiant little **** today, so he got to work for probably 20 minutes instead of the usual 10. He worked up a good sweat, because of his own behavior  But at the end he came around and got to relax again. 

Next when I was going to get Noelle ready I noticed Winnie had wandered into the round pen so I decided, hmm since she's already in here might as well work on some trust building with her. I closed the door and tried to approach her to get a halter on her. (She will not let me halter her without food.) Of course like usual she starts walking/running away, so I keep the pressure on her and make her keep going, and the second I saw her look at me I stopped. When she'd look away again I would start to approach her, she'd look at me and I'd stop. I tried to approach her once again with the halter and she starts walking away again, so I make her run again. I'd say in less than 5 minutes, I caught her eyes, we stopped, and she let me approach her and halter her without moving a step. What a great pony. Also she has a very interesting super fast trot, she's gonna be an awesome driving pony. 

So once Winnie was out, I brought Noelle in there. Noelle was also being a little bratty and not wanting to move, and also swinging her butt towards me a few times, so she got an extended session to. I guess after close to a week of being off work the horses were thinking they never had to work again LOL. Noelle did great though and towards the end she was telling me she's done and so I ended it on a good note. Everybody got to cool off and taste some apples. Then I hopped into the pool because I worked up my own sweat! Haha.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

I spent about 4 hours yesterday watching Ronnie work with someones horse, and then talking to him privately afterwards. I saw things I liked and things I didn't like so much. The horse he was working (He actually works with the people, too, as they usually need the most work lol) was an almost 2 year old Gypsy Vanner. So she was kind of close in age to Noelle, and I saw some things in that filly that I see in my own that I now know can be improved on. I did see a big difference between our horses though, and I didn't think that Noelle would really benefit from the type of training this filly was getting, as my girl is already quite ahead of her. 

However, that was just one horse, and every horse is going to have a different training experience. I did learn some things from their session, and I greatly appreciated the filly's owner for letting me sit in on it. I enjoyed the talk afterwards with him, it gave me a feel for what kind of horseman he is. I definitely liked him but I think I'm going to ask him if I can sit in on another session but with a horse that's closer in training experience to mine. Hopefully even one that he is starting under saddle. 


----

Today, tomorrow, and the next day is barn/property preparation day. I've got the horses locked in the east paddock so I can work on the property. I want it to be ready and nice for when my pony Charlotte comes. I'm going to drag the fields, pick up everything that's on the ground, sweep, clean up the tack and feed rooms, maybe make a few repairs here and there, and I still have to go out and get grooming/halter/etc supplies for her. Going to make this transition as smooth as possible. The horses are going to stay in the East paddock for a while after Charlotte comes home, because I want Charlotte to be in the middle area where the barn is so she can start getting used to everything. This will be a big change for her. But I'm really excited and I can't wait to meet her. 

---------

I lunged Walter and Noelle today. Walter had a big improvement from yesterday but still was a little ornery. I was analyzing his and Noelle's body condition and I legitimately think they are losing weight now! They are looking really good, and I think they are moving better because of it. I'm glad because Walter has always been fat, and Noelle was getting more chubby by the day, but consistent work is really helping their condition. And Walter's coat looks really good too. I'm very pleased! He had a cut on his leg today though, so I sprayed some Banixx on it. That stuff works wonders. 

-------

I'm tired now. It's so hot I am dripping sweat after working outside. It's not even summer yet


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't know if I'm allowed to post non-horse related stuff here, but I've had quite the trying day. 

Woke up to a dead goat. It was my brain damaged one. He recovered perfectly well after his injury, but they did tell me that he could just randomly die someday even if he seemed fine. I didn't think it would happen so soon... But lately I had been noticing a few neuro issues coming back. I think he may have bumped his head again and it just finished him off. My poor baby. He was such a fighter after his injury, I'm still incredibly sad about losing him. I let the goats and donkey say goodbye to him, and then buried him under a big beautiful tree next to the goats pen. I then had to deal with a very sick goat. He was separating himself from the other goats, he's been dealing with diarrhea, dehydration, not eating, and not moving well. I took him to my vet and he had really really high numbers of coccidia. They pumped him full of fluids and gave him a few different shots. Got medicine to bring home, but they told me not to expect much... I treated the rest of the herd just in case (and everyone's going to be treated for 5 days), I'm just hoping he pulls though. I can't lose two goats this close together. He went downhill so fast, I was so shocked. He's still alive...they said if he makes it through the night his chances are better. I'm just keeping him warm and comfortable right now and praying he makes it. The other 4 goats are doing extremely well, and I know they don't want to lose another brother. 

---

And when the Universe takes a life, it gives life. I've been incubating a 13 egg clutch from my African import ball python, and after 55 days, the first baby pipped. I am so thrilled! So far 4 babies have pipped, two eggs don't look viable, so I'm hoping the rest of the 7 will pip soon. So grateful these babies are finally hatching, I've been waiting a long time for them! Happy birthday to Sona's clutch. 










---

My beautiful Shetland is coming home tomorrow. I've made as much preparations as I could, so now all I have to do is try to sleep, because last night I only got 3 hours of sleep. I am so looking forward to meeting her. I hope she takes to the trailer ok, it's a long drive for her, but one of my friends is doing the hauling and I completely trust her to take great care of my filly.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry about the goats. I hope the one pulls through. But loosing them is a part of the deal, and you have so many that it is just going to happen. I only have three, a dog, a cat and a horse. But it is tough. I will pray for your goat.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Whoo it's been a while! Lots of updates to be had....


1) My sick goat did end up passing away. It was really hard with two dying so close together like that, and it still hurts, but I understand these things happen, and my other goats are thriving so all is well. I don't know if I ever posted it here, but I actually ended up getting a little nubian doe, so I currently have 4 goats. My big doe, little doe, and two little wethers. I'm very thankful they are all doing so well! And nobody is escaping anymore, they are simply too big to fit through the fence now lol. 

2) I finally got my first ever (In my entire life) custom made saddle! Went through the whole fitting process, had to wait for the order to go in, for the saddle to be made, and then to be shipped to me. I've only ever used off the rack synthetic saddles for my whole life. I feel as though I've cheated myself all these years. I've never sat in a saddle like this. It fits me so perfectly, and it fits Walter so perfectly too. With other saddles I've had to cinch them up so tight it's ridiculous, but this one I cinched him semi-loose and the saddle barely moved at all, even when I mounted and dismounted! I'm so happy! He seemed extremely content with it too, he acted very comfortable. I'm so happy with it, I finally have proper fitting tack, and it's like a whole new ball game. Never really realized how good proper fitting tack feels. 

3) Noelle has been on a break. I opted not to go with Ronnie, I've just had Noelle turned out to grow more because she's still getting growth spurts. She's not even 3 yet, and with her breeds I really want her to grow to her full potential before I start doing anything serious with her. So she's been taking it easy, though I think I will lunge her once a week, perhaps. We'll see. It's been raining every single day and I don't like working outside when it's wet and gross. 

4) The ponies are doing awesome. Charlotte has found her place in the herd, and besides the obvious bickering, there is generally peace. I've even seen Charlotte eating out of Noelle's hay pile, which was awesome! I took Charlotte's halter off a while ago so she's just been loose. She was very head-shy and flighty when I bought her, but she comes up to me now and will even let me touch her face. I'm going to get a halter on her soon and walk her over to my friends place. Want her to be desensitized really well, since she's a very spirited little pony! So So sweet and beautiful though, I absolutely adore her. And Winston and Winnie are both doing fabulously too. They've shed out and have their summer coats and look slick as heck. 

5) I may be getting another puppy soon! I have 4 dogs, which may be a lot to some people, but I have plenty of room in the house and the yard. If I end up getting a pup from the litter just born yesterday, the puppy will be a full sibling to one of my dogs! 

6) I went through a little bit a down period, but I feel a lot better now. I was very close to boarding Walter and Noelle somewhere, I just felt very down. But I stuck through it and I came out the other side  My equines give me strength every day to keep going. 


So that's my update. A lot can happen in just a couple months. BTW, I have found a buyer for my old farm property, and we are in contract to sell it! Pretty exciting news for that! 


Here's some pics to enjoy


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Lots of changes abound!

1) Walter (Apha gelding) has been frustrating me a lot lately. There's been a few points in time I have considering free leasing him to someone, or even outright selling him. I went back and forth a lot, but in the end decided that he is my boy and he is a keeper. But **** if he's not the most destructive equine I own. 

2) I am working with Charlotte (american shetland pony) to hopefully show her in a halter class in September. She has to learn to respond to pressure, as right now she rears when she is pulled. Can't have her rearing when I'm trying to place her feet! She's doing great on walking next to me, standing still, and stopping when I stop. Just need a bit more consistent work with her.

3) I am sending Winnie (backyard mini pony) to a trainer to be broke to a cart. I was going to do it myself, but decided to get her professionally trained as it will go faster than if I do it, and I want to get her driving as soon as possible, because she's an amazing little pony and really needs a job! I've taken her for a walk around my town to test her road safeness, and she did fantastic. She is a very special mare. I already have a harness for her, but while she's at the trainers I will be on the lookout for a cart.

4) I think Luna (My mini donkey) is pregnant. She was sold to me as "heavy bred" but I wasn't really convinced she was pregnant, until now. Her bag appears to be filling slightly, and her belly is dipping lower. If she is pregnant, I think she may give birth within the next few weeks. I am not complaining either because I would love to have another mini donkey! Speaking of donkeys, I have also gotten a standard donkey, who I've named Greta. I am absolutely in love with long ears. My donkeys are just something else, I love nothing more than just spending time with them. They are so incredibly smart, gentle, and loyal. Luna is not a big fan of Greta right now, but perhaps in the future they will be friendly with each other. 

5) I am getting additions built onto my barn. Now that I have more animals, I want to optimize my space the best I can. All the horses will have their own area, which will make for easy feeding, watering, poop picking, making sure a horse is eating ONLY their food and nobody elses, and health checking. I can rotate and rest my pastures, control who goes out with who in the pasture to minimize fighting, have easy catching for farrier/vet work, and be able to pull anyone out for whatever I need to do with them, like training, riding, grooming, etc. Becuse they will be spending a lot of time in their stalls, that's why I wanted them to have a roomy run, and lots of one-on-one time and exercise with me. But of course they will still have turn-out time, but the ponies and donkeys will especially benefit from not having 24/7 access to grass. I have a four stall barn right now. The two stalls on the left are getting 32ft long runs attached to them. One is already built, the other will be built as soon as possible. I'll then be building two more stalls next to them, each with their own runs, where each stall is cut in half to make it two, to fit one mini on each side. So four 12x12 stalls each with 32ft long runs which will fit two horses and four mini ponies. On the other side I have 2 stalls as well, but they back up to my goat pen. I am building a different goat pen on the other side of my property, and cutting the goat pen up to create runs for the stalls. Then I will build 2 more stalls next to them, for a total of 4 stalls on that side, for a grand total of a 10 stall barn (6 horse stalls and 4 miniature pony stalls). This will be enough stalls for everyone to have their own area. Walter, Noelle, Winnie, Charlotte, Winston, Luna, Greta, Maverick, and Dahlia, with an extra stall for whatever I need to use it for. You may be wondering, who the heck is Dahlia?

6) Dahlia is my new horse. A new horse?! A new mustang. My dream since I was a child has come true, and it still feels kind of unreal. I have looked at hundreds of mustangs that are either in the auctions, or listed by TIP trainers. Because she will be my first mustang, I did want to get her through a TIP trainer. I've seen so many mustangs over the years, but it wasn't until I saw this girl that I felt the need to send in an application. I was actually a backup adoption, because she already had been claimed by someone, but because the person never bothered to send in the app, I was able to get her. She is a lovely little bay mare, 6 years old, born in the holding pens. She's completed her TIP requirements, and a little extra, and she will be coming home as soon as possible! This is why I had to get that first stall/run built right away, because it's for her. She is exactly what I wanted my mustang to be. I wanted a horse with more drive and desire to do things, and she is that. Walter is a trail horse at heart and that's why I bought him. Noelle is perfectly suited to be my driving pony, and a general purpose horse. But my mustang is the one I can really do anything on, she's got a lot of heart and try. I absolutely cannot wait to meet her. I have been working really hard to get everything ready for her arrival. Her TIP trainer has done a wonderful job with her, and I think this girl will have such a bright future! 









7) I will not be getting a puppy. I am spending almost all of my free time with my horses and donkeys, and I just don't believe I have enough time for a puppy right now.

8) Noelle is proving to be an immensely easy horse to train. She is very obedient and willing when being lunged in the round pen. We have also practiced lining up next to a mounting block, and standing still next to it. I have draped my body over her back, and she didn't move a muscle. Because she is still growing, I am not going to have her backed until she's at least four, but when I do finally back her, I think she will be very ready for it. I love that little pony with all my heart.









Well, that's all the updates I have. Things are going very well, the horses are doing fabulously and I am very excited about my barn remodeling. I am thinking about putting in an automatic fly spray system once it's all done. But we'll see. Thank god I am selling my old property because this is going to be an expensive endeavor lol.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Happy Independence day  My town had a little parade, and there's also going to be a horse show today and a fireworks display tonight. I hope next year I will ride in the parade with either Walter or Dahlia! Or drive one of my minis in it!

Winnie was picked up yesterday and is now at the trainers. She'll come home in around 30 days (maybe more maybe less depending on how she does) and be ready to start driving! Can't wait to take her around town. 

Walter gave me a great ride yesterday, he was quite perkier than his usual self. I'm giving everybody today off since there's gonna be fireworks shot off really close to my house tonight, want everybody as relaxed as possible. 

Greta and I hope everyone has a good day today!


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

I said I was gonna give everybody a day off, but I guess I lied to myself since I worked three horses today lol.


Walter gave me an even better ride than yesterday. I've been working him more consistently, and I've been discovering just how well broke he is. He's a very very good horse. We did walk, trot, backing, changing direction, lining up next to things, bending around things, circles, backing up different directions, walking over things. I'm trying to condition him since he's fat and quite under muscled from sitting in the pasture. And condition myself in the process too lol. Even with the small amount of weight I've lost so far, I'm already able to ride SOOO much better! I can't wait to keep losing more and add things to our training. 

I also lunged Noelle. Just did your basic walk, trot, and cantered her for about three strides. We did backing in hand, lining up next to a mounting block, standing still while I draped my body over her, which again, she does all this stuff perfectly every time. Gah I wish she was a year older, I cannot wait to ride this filly. 

I also had my first real training session with my Shetland pony, Charlotte. She had a little bit of a rearing problem when she felt pressure on the halter. But being a smart pony, I pulled her halter and the second she made even an attempt to go forward instead of balking, I let go. That was all it took, one time of releasing pressure at the right moment, and the next 5 times I pulled her forward, she walked forward perfectly. Brilliant little pony! I practiced placing her feet, walking and changing direction in hand, and also ground tying, for no real reason. She did pretty good for her first lesson, but we have a LOT to work on before she's ready for the show pen. She's also hitting her ugly yearling stage hard, her butt is like 50ft above her withers lol.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Got a wheelbarrow today, and started working on cleaning up my mustangs new home. I got her stall picked clean, and I've laid down some new shavings, but I still need one more bag to go in there. Then I have to put her feed pan in, hang her water bucket, put her salt and mineral licks in there, and clean out the run, and it's all ready for her! She's coming home next Wednesday  So very excited. Here's to hoping I can hold out for a whole other week! I want to get a fan installed in there too somehow, it's just scorching hot here in FL. I have to work in increments outside during the day or else I get too overheated. Ugh. Thank goodness for the pool.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Well mustang has officially been here for a little while now, and I have some updates!

The first night she got home, she ended up escaping her stall overnight. She apparently knows how to open things, and now that I know that, she has not escaped since I put a clip on her latch. Anywho, while she was gallivanting with my other horses, I snapped some in motion pics of her, and BOOOOYYYY does she move pretty!!!



















I was able to get her into my round pen with the help of my other horses. And then I let the other horses out one by one until she was the only one left. Because she managed to also get her halter off, I had to spend a long time getting her to trust me enough to let me not only get near her, but halter her, AND lead her back to her stall. It took a long time. But she did! I was very proud of her. Just a day after meeting me she trusted me enough to do all of that. She will be such an exceptional horse.



























I have been having a lot of fun with this girl. Most of our interactions so far are me just working in the barn while she watches, filling her hay bag and water buckets, feeding, etc. When I work with her, I work on her letting me approach and pet, and today she even picked up one of her feet for me! Can't believe this mare is mine lol. A dream since I was a kid, and it's come true now. I just adore her. I also decided the name I had for her originally didn't fit, so I spent some time and it finally came to me. Her name will be Xena. 



------

In other news, I have gotten all four stalls fixed with new runs built on them! I will be adding my additional stalls whenever the builder can come back as he's booked pretty far. I'll also be putting gates in my barn entrances so it stops horses from getting in/getting out.


Things are going very well. I have been losing weight which is really exciting. I love working in my barn so much. Life is amazing.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Man, Walter is really shaping up into an amazing horse. I think he always was, I just didn't give him enough credit. He's been in regular work now, he's ridden 2 days on, 1 day off. I hired a farm hand a while ago to help me out with feeding/watering/mucking/etc, and I've been giving him lessons on the side so that he can eventually exercise the horses on his own. Walter has been such a good teacher for him, and now Walter gets two riders, regular work, and lots of pampering! He's loving it. 

Here's my good ol boy giving a lesson today. (Don't worry, we are working on keeping the humans posture up and heels down. It's a process lol)


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes we all want to ride "correctly", but the important thing is the horse. Walter is on a loose rein and looks balanced and happy.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

whisperbaby22 said:


> Yes we all want to ride "correctly", but the important thing is the horse. Walter is on a loose rein and looks balanced and happy.


Yes, thank you! Since Jeremy is going to be riding my boy regularly, I wanted to make sure I teach him well from the start. He's a blank slate since he's never ridden before, so no need to correct any bad habits. I'm getting him used to using his seat more instead of his hands, because Walter automatically rides better when you do that. I'm really happy with how both of them are progressing. Walter is making my job so easy because he's a wonderful teacher. I'm hoping once I get one of my other horses saddle trained, we can eventually ride together, him on Walter and me on another horse. He's at least graduating to riding outside the round pen so that's awesome.


----------



## twixy79 (Jul 8, 2017)

So I am a new horse owner and just came across your journal. I absolutely love it! Right now we are boarding our horse since our 5 acres are literally hilly woods, not suitable for a 18 year old belgian draft. But one day, hopefully soon, we want to purchase nice flat pasture land. An oddly hard thing to do in Maine/New Hampshire. I guess a lot of the land is rocky/hilly and heavily planted with mature trees. We will get there... one day.... 

I look forward to following up on all of your adventures!


----------

